# الموضوع ده يهم كل الناس اللى حابة تتعلم انجليزى



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

هنا ف الموضوع ده هحط كل حاجة ممكن تساعد أى حد ف تعلم انجليزى يعنى أى خطط لتعلم اللغة أو روابط لكورسات سريعة ومفيدة أو أسماء  تطبيقات التليفون المفيدة برضه ف المجال ده و اى حاجة بتساعد الناس انهم يتعلموا اللغة بشكل أفضل تابعونا بقى


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

بسرعه كده دى البرامج اللى على طول بتكلم فيها ....

دول برامج بتعلم منهم من الافلام والفيديوهات
Vo screen 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voscreen.voscreenapp
English central
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.englishcentral.android.app

دى برامج عشان تقوى السمع 
English listening 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yobimi.bbclearningenglish

وده عشان يصحح النطق بتاعك
Elsa speak
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.nobarriers.elsa

ودول افضل قاموسين هتشوفهم بلا منازع
Q dictionary 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmh.qdic
Oxford dictionary 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1O3Kk1y_lLEcjBraGh6ejlBcjQ/view?usp=drivesdk

ده بقى عشان تمارس وانت قاعد حالا فى اى وقت
Hangout
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1358791327479575&id=100000461629340

ده عشان تتعلم من الاغانى
Lyrics training 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vzota.www.lyrictraining
Musicxmatch
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.musixmatch.android.lyrify

ده اختبارات حلوه جدا وهيساعدك لو عاوز تاخد توفل
English study
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tttrung43.wordpress.com.englishstudy

ده من البرامج اللى عجبتنى فى الشرح بسس
Memrise
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.memrise.android.memrisecompanion

وده عشان تجيب اجانب بكل سهوله وتمارس معاهم
Hello talk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hellotalk

ده بوست كنت مجمع فيه شروحات البرامج دى
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1432407230117984&id=100000461629340
وده فيديو شرح كامل للى عاوز يتعلم اللغه وفى كورسات بقترحها جدااا فيه وتصوير استخدام البرامج دى
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1278039242221451&id=100000461629340

#English_with_khalifa


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

بسرعه كده دى البرامج اللى على طول بتكلم فيها ....

دول برامج بتعلم منهم من الافلام والفيديوهات
Vo screen 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voscreen.voscreenapp
English central
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.englishcentral.android.app

دى برامج عشان تقوى السمع 
English listening 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yobimi.bbclearningenglish

وده عشان يصحح النطق بتاعك
Elsa speak
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.nobarriers.elsa

ودول افضل قاموسين هتشوفهم بلا منازع
Q dictionary 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmh.qdic
Oxford dictionary 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1O3Kk1y_lLEcjBraGh6ejlBcjQ/view?usp=drivesdk

ده بقى عشان تمارس وانت قاعد حالا فى اى وقت
Hangout
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1358791327479575&id=100000461629340

ده عشان تتعلم من الاغانى
Lyrics training 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vzota.www.lyrictraining
Musicxmatch
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.musixmatch.android.lyrify

ده اختبارات حلوه جدا وهيساعدك لو عاوز تاخد توفل
English study
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tttrung43.wordpress.com.englishstudy

ده من البرامج اللى عجبتنى فى الشرح بسس
Memrise
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.memrise.android.memrisecompanion

وده عشان تجيب اجانب بكل سهوله وتمارس معاهم
Hello talk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hellotalk

ده بوست كنت مجمع فيه شروحات البرامج دى
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1432407230117984&id=100000461629340
وده فيديو شرح كامل للى عاوز يتعلم اللغه وفى كورسات بقترحها جدااا فيه وتصوير استخدام البرامج دى
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1278039242221451&id=100000461629340

#English_with_khalifa


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كتب Cambridge IELTS من 1 الي 8 بالملفات الصوتية
https://www.mediafire.com/?gdfreyoyp5xj2vd
كل كتاب فيه اربع امتحانات ايلتس بالاجابات ، مفيدة جدا تدريب علي الامتحان.
تم الضغط ببرنامج winrar و حجم الملف 410 ميجا ، ممكن تفك الضغط علي الاندرويد عن طريق برنامج RAR
اسلوب مذاكرتك في الكتب دي يفرق طبعا ، شفت ناس كتير مجرد بتحل الامتحانات و لو اي حاجة مش فاهمينها بيعدوها و خلاص و يحاول يحل علشان يشوف النتيجة. 
اول اربع كتب ممكن تاخدهم مذاكرة ، انك تقرأ القطعة اكتر من 3 مرات و تترجم كل الكلمات والتعبيرات الجديدة عليك وتذاكرها و تنطقها في قاموس اكسفورد مثلا. اسمع الملفات الصوتية كتير جدا ، حتي اسئلة الكتابة ممكن تذاكرها و تشوف اسلوب الاجابة ازاي.
باختصار ممكن حد يذاكر الكتب دي يجيب 5 في الايلتس وواحد تاني يجيب 8
من غير تعب مفيش حاجة هتنفع يا جماعة.


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

ثمان امتحانات مختلفة لتحديد مستواك في اللغة الانجليزية و اذا كنت هتنفذ خطة المبتدئين ولا المستوي المتوسط ولا فوق المتوسط

http://www.grammaring.com/tests/english-grammar-test
الامتحان دا خمسين سؤال عن الجرامر فقط ، المفروض انك تحلهم في اقل من ربع ساعة.
و الامتحان التالي دا هو 50 سؤال في الجرامر و الاستخدام بس لما تختار الاجابة لو غلط مش هتعرف تنقل علي السؤال التالي غير لما تعرف الصح الاول و بيحسبلك كام واحدة صح (حله في اقل من 20 دقيقة)
http://www.examenglish.com/cpe/CPE_grammar.htm
و الامتحان الثالث دا 37 سؤال و هو فعلا حلو جدا (حله في ربع ساعة)
http://www.englishtag.com/…/level_test_upper_advanced_C2.asp
و دلوقتي دا جزء القراءة و هو مقسم الي اربع اقسام حلهم و شوف مجموع اجاباتك الصح علي عدد الاسئلة كام
http://www.flo-joe.co.uk/cae/students/tests/1part3.htm 
 6 اسئلة
http://www.flo-joe.co.uk/…/Part-6-Cross-Text-Multiple-Match…
4 اسئلة
http://www.flo-joe.co.uk/cae/students/tests/1part2.htm
 6 اسئلة
http://www.flo-joe.co.uk/cae/students/tests/3part2.htm
 10 اسئلة
 و دا امتحان من 10 اسئلة عن الاستخدام حلو جدا
http://www.flo-joe.co.uk/cae/students/tests/mcclze3.htm
دا كمان
http://www.cambridgeenglish.org/test-your-e…/adult-learners/
حله في اقل من ربع ساعة
 وبعدين ادخل علي الصفحة دي
http://www.staffordhouse.com/online-english-test.htm
دا امتحان اخر 25 سؤال ، حله في اقل من ربع ساعة
 الامتحان دا هيجبلك نتيجة
Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced and Proficient
الامتحانين دول عن الجرامر و الاستخدام بس لازم تكمل علشان تعرف مستواك فعلا.
ادخل علي الصفحة دي 
https://www.englishclub.com/reading/test-start.htm
دول عشرين سؤال عن الفهم و القراءة يعتبر المفروض تحلهم في اقل من ربع ساعة
 المبتدأ هيجيب اقل من 30% و المستوي المتوسط اقل من 50% و فوق المتوسط اقل من 75% و المتقدم لغاية 100%
دلوقتي لازم اختبار لل Listening
http://www.examenglish.com/IELTS/IELTS_listening_part1.htm
هو دا للايلتس بس فعلا هيحدد مستواك في الاستماع عامل ازاي ، اسمع الملف الصوتي مرة واحدة بس و انت مركز و حل و انت بتسمع علطول علشان هتنسي طبعا
لو حليت 0% الي 25% في الاسئلة دي كلها يبقي اعمل خطة المبتدئين ، لو حليت من فوق ال 25% حتي 50% يبقي خطة المستوي المتوسط و بعد كدا لغاية %75 خطة المستوي فوق المتوسط


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

خطة تعلم المحادثة بالانجليزية للمبتدئين  2017
في البداية لازم اقولك ان مفيش حاجة هتعملها و تنجح فيها بدون تعب ، لازم تتعب و تجتهد علشان توصل. الخطة دي مدتها اربع شهور و هتذاكر كل يوم من ساعتين الي 3 يوميا علشان توصل انك تفهم اللغة الانجليزية و تضع اساس قوي. سواء قررت تاخد كورسات او تذاكر لوحدك عمرك ما هتتعلم غير بالصبر و الاجتهاد و الاستمرار. 
اقرأ الملاحظات دي اكتر من مرة قبل ما تفكر تبدا الخطة (الموضوع مش موضوع كتب ولكن ازاي تذاكر الكتب دي باقصي استفادة)
مفيش كورس هيعلمك من غير ما تذاكر و لو نفذت الخطة زي ما هشرح كانك اخدت 4 مستويات في الدورات بدون ما تدفع مليم.
محتاج 3 كتب هتلاقي رابط لهم في الخطة هنا و ممكن تروح تطبعهم عند اي مكتبة امام جامعة القاهرة مش هيتكلفوا اكتر من 150 جنيه. 
هتحتاج قاموس انجليزي عربي و اخر انجليزي انجليزي ، انا رفعت قبل كدا قاموس اكسفورد للاندرويد و لونجمان للكمبيوتر و صخر كمان ولكن لو هتستخدم موبايل يبقي دور علي حاجة مناسبة هتلاقي كتير. 
اوعي ابدا تترجم جمل بالقاموس حتي لو هو فيه الخاصية دي (زي مترجم جوجل) لان الكمبيوتر مش بيفكر و بنسبة كبيرة الجمل هتبقي ترجمتها مش صحيحة.
الموضوع كله ازاي تذاكر اكتر من انه تذاكر ايه ، يعني ممكن يبقي عندك الف كتاب انجليزي و مش عارف تبدا ازاي ، ركز هنا علشان تعرف ايه المطلوب منك تعمله في الاربع شهور.
اعرف ان مفيش محادثة بدون جرامر ابدا ، يعني اي حد بيعلمك ويقولك دورات محادثة بدون جرامر يبقي بيضحك عليك ، مش هتعرف تتكلم بدون جرامر ابدا يعني هو الاساس.
اغلب الناس بتقول انهم مستواهم متوسط في اللغة وبلاقي انهم مبتدئين ، قواعد جرامر كتير بسيطة مش يعرفوها بالتالي افضل ان الناس كلها تضع اساس سليم علشان تعرف تطور اللغة بتاعتها صح.
هل هتقول مش هعرف اذاكر لوحدي ولازم حد يشجعني يبقي مش هتذاكر عمرك ، اتعب في اول خطة و بعد كدا هتستريح في اللغة و هتستمر
في البداية مش هتفهم اي حاجة و هتمر بمرحلة "صدمة" مع اللغة الانجليزية ، المرحلة دي ممكن تاخد شهر و بعد كدا هتلاقي الدنيا بدأت توضح المهم انك تستمر و تعرف انك مش هتفهم اي حاجة في البداية
مهمتك في البداية انك تحاول تفهم و تحفظ كلمات و تنطق كل كلمة خمس مرات مع قاموس ناطق ، يعني هتترجم كل كلمة الي العربية (و دا شيء صعب في البداية) و تنطقها في قاموس انجليزي كام مرة.
انت مش طالب ، يعني مش هتذاكر الخطة علشان تدخل امتحان في الاخر ولكن علشان تتعلم انجليزي و تعرف تعبر عن نفسك و تستخدمه صح. 
الكتب مليانة جمل كتير سواء في التدريبات او الشرح ، بعد لما تنطق الكلمات لوحدها انطق الجمل نفسها انطق كل جملة خمس مرات و قولها بصوت مش تذاكر بدون صوت يعني.
اول خطوة (اول شهر) هو الاصعب فاستحمله لانك هتترجم كل كلمة وبعد كدا هتلاقي الكلمات بتتكرر و بدل ما هتترجم الصفحة كلها هتلاقي نفسك بتترجم 50% ثم 30% ثم 20% و هكذا
خلي الانجليزي جزء من حياتك اليومية و دا شيء مهم جدا ، يعني كل لما تلاقي نفسك فاضي كرر الجمل ، بتكلم اصدقائك استخدم معاهم اي جمل اتعلمتها ، بتكتب مشاركة علي الفيس بوك اكتب اي جملة اتعلمتها و هكذا.
اعمل كشكول للكلمات مرتب ابجديا ، يعني مثلا كل حرف 
A B C D E
خمس صفحات ، قسم الصفحة اربع اعمدة و اكتب اي كلمة تقابلك في الكتب بترجمتها فيه. 
بلاش تحفظ كلمات بالكتابة لان دا تضييع وقت ، ممكن تعمل حاجة احسن و هو انك تقرأ الكلمات الجديدة و تنطقها مع القاموس و عادي انك تنسي ، تعال بليل اقراها تاني و يوم في الاسبوع اقرأ كل كلمات الكشكول ولو مرة بس.
مش هتفهم من البداية لان الصورة الكبيرة مش في ذهنك لسا ، ممكن تفضل شهر كل وظيفتك انك بتترجم كلمات و تنطقها بس و "بتحاول تفهم" و تيجي تقرأ حاجة تلاقي نفسك بدأت تفهم و الموضوع اتحسن ، المهم تستمر و تجتهد.
في اول شهر مش هتحل تدريبات خالص ، هتذاكر الكلمات و النطق و تكرر اي جملة تقابلك فقط ، بعد كدا هتحل التدريبات.
لما تحل التدريبات في الكتابين
Essential Grammar in Use
English Vocabulary in Use
هتلاقي الاجابات في اخر الكتاب ، شوف الحل الصحيح ولكن الاهم انك بعد لما تتأكد من الاجابة هو انك تنطق الجمل كلها كل جملة خمس مرات و الموضوع  دا مهم جدا لاكتساب اللغة. مهم جدا تقرأ رأس السؤال و تترجم كل كلمة و تفهم ايه المطلوب.
جدول الخطة الاسبوعي
دلوقتي هقولك تذاكر ايه و ازاي بالترتيب ولازم تعمل الترتيب دا زي ما هشرحه بالظبط ، هيبقي اسبوعي مقسم الي 12 اسبوع
الاسبوع الاول -----------------------
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 3 Parts of the body
Unit 4 Clothes
Unit 11 In the kitchen
Unit 12 in the bedroom and bathroom
Unit 14 Jobs
Unit 13 In the living room
Unit 15 At school and University
Unit 25 Countries and nationalities
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 3 Nouns
زي ماقولت مش هتحل تدريبات ، انت بس هتترجم الكلمات الي العربية (بلاش تترجم جمل خالص) و تنطقها في قاموس انجليزي و تحاول تفهم. المفروض ال 8 وحدات من اول كتاب عبارة عن 8 صفحات يعني ممكن تاخد كل يوم اتنين و تسيب 3 ايام للفصل الثالث من تاني كتاب و هو كبير شوية لانه عن الاسماء.
الاسبوع الثاني------------------------
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar 
الاول محتاج تشوف ازاي بنختصر حاجة زي 
I am 
الي 
I’m
مش لازم تفهم كل حاجة زي ما اتفقنا بس مهم تفهم دي دلوقتي ، هتبدأ بالملحق الرابع باخر الكتاب
Appendix 4
وبعدين الوحدات دي بالترتيب
64
65
66
67
68
69
الوحدات عبارة عن صفحة واحدة بس و زي ما اتفقنا اول شهر مفيش فيه حل تدريبات يعني مش هتحل التدريبات دلوقتي. ممكن تاخد كل يوم وحدتين يعني هتخلصهم في 3 ايام بس.
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 29 Animals
Unit 8 Conversations 1: Greetings and wishes
الوحدتين دول هتخلصهم في يومين خلي بالك انا عايز تنطق كل كلمة خمس مرات و تعرف معناها بالعربي و تنطق الجمل كمان خمس مرات.
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 4 Pronouns
الوحدة دي تاخد منك يوم او اتنين بالكتير.
الاسبوع الثالث---------------------
من كتاب
Basic English Grammar
Unit 7 Verbs and Tenses
دي وحدة الافعال و الازمنة و هي 30 صفحة هتبقي الاسبوع كله و مش تتوقع انك هتفهم كل حاجة زي ما قلت قبل كدا ، ولكن اجهتد و ترجم و اصبر.
هتاخد معاها في نفس الاسبوع 
Essential English Grammar
Unit 92
الاسبوع الرابع----------------------
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 17 Holidays
Unit 18 Shops and shopping
Unit 19 In a hotel
Unit 20 Eating out
خلصهم في يومين لانهم اربع صفحات بس
من كتاب 
Essential English Grammar
Unit 1 and 2
هتخلصهم في يوم
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 5 Adjectives
خلص الوحدة في 3 ايام
باقي في الاسبوع يوم ، اقرأ فيه الوحدات السابقة علي قد ما تقدر ويفضل اليوم دا تذاكر اكتر من 3 ساعات لو تقدر انت هتقرأ بس مش هتعمل حاجة تانية.
----------------الاسبوع الخامس
انت كدا ذاكرت 26 وحدة ، المفروض الاسبوع  دا كله تحل التدريبات بتاعتهم ، ممكن تلاقي نفسك مش فاكر حرف من اي حاجة ، طبيعي جدا لانك لسا في اول خطوة في اللغة متقلقش اعمل العليك. ممكن كل يوم تحل تدريبات 2-3 وحدات بس اهم شيء انك تنطق كل الكلمات في قاموس ناطق و تنطق الجمل بعد لما تعرف الاجابة الصحيحة. مش هتفهم كل حاجة طبعا لانك بدأت من نقطة البداية ولوحدك ، اصبر و كله هيتفهم مع الوقت و المذاكرة المهم تستمر انا بطمنك انك لو استمريت هتفهم و هتبقي تمام.
--------------الاسبوع السادس
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Unit 5, 6, 7, 23, 24, 39, 42, 56 and 57
المفروض انت كدا بقالك اكتر من شهر بتذاكر يعني الموضوع بدأ يتحسن معاك ، خلص ال 9 وحدات بالتدريبات وبالنطق في اربع ايام. 
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 6 Determiners 
خلصها في يوم بالتدريبات هي 6 صفحات
 من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 21 Sports
Unit 22 Cinema
Unit 24 Music and musical instruments
Unit 26 Weather
خلصهم في يومين بالتدريبات
-----------------الاسبوع السابع
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar 
Units 3, 4, 8, 26, 27, 36, 38 and 50
خلصهم بالتدريبات و النطق في اربع ايام
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 8 Subject-verb agreement
Unit 9 Adverbs
خلصهم في يومين
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 50 Days, months, seasons
Unit 51 Time words
خلصهم في يوم
----------------------الاسبوع الثامن
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 13 Sentences
Unit 11 Conjunctions
خلصهم علي يومين
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 9, 10, 11 and 12
خلصهم علي يومين
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 48 and 49
يوم واحد بس 
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 15, 16, 17, 18 and 20
يومين
------------------الاسبوع التاسع
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 10 Prepositions
من كتاب 
Essential English Grammar
Units 99, 100 and 101
خلصهم في يومين 
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 13 and 14
خلصهم في يوم
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 25, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47 and 48
خلصهم في اربع ايام
-----------------------الاسبوع العاشر
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Units, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 and 41
خلصهم في 3 ايام
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33 and 34
خلصهم في اربع ايام
----------------------الاسبوع الحادي عشر
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 42, 43, 44, 45, 46 and 47
خلصهم في 3 ايام
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 19, 40, 49, 21, 22, 50, 51 and 52
اربع ايام
------------------الاسبوع الثاني عشر
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 30, 33, 34, 35, 54, 55, 56 and 57
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
35, 53, 58, 59, 61, 62, 63 and 73
بكدا انت بدأت مشوار تعلم اللغة الانجليزية ولو نفذت الخطة فعلا هيبقي مستواك كويس ولكن هيبقي مستواك متوسط و طبعا علي حسب مجهودك.
كتب الخطة هنا
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hc9rpr7s8v8ta/NewStudyingPlan2016
و علي Google Drive
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzXUdSWn9JveTVd4Z0RwWFc3UWc
لو الكتب مش عايزة تنزل جرب جوجل كروم من الموبايل او نزلها علي الكمبيوتر.
انت مش هتخلص الكتب من الاول للاخر عموما في الاربع شهور ، انا عملتلك جدول فعال و هتلاقي الحاجة بتتكرر اكتر من مرة علشان لو مش فاهم من دي تفهم من دي. هحاول ان شاء الله ابدأ من اجازة نصف السنة بمشاركات عن الخطة سواء الكلمات او التعبيرات او القواعد علشان تشجع الناس.
تحديث: الاستاذة Asmaa Mohammed ترجمت الكتاب Basic English Grammar Book 1
ربنا يوفقكم و فيه خطط تانية في المستقبل القريب.


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

خطة تعلم المحادثة بالانجليزية للمبتدئين  2017
في البداية لازم اقولك ان مفيش حاجة هتعملها و تنجح فيها بدون تعب ، لازم تتعب و تجتهد علشان توصل. الخطة دي مدتها اربع شهور و هتذاكر كل يوم من ساعتين الي 3 يوميا علشان توصل انك تفهم اللغة الانجليزية و تضع اساس قوي. سواء قررت تاخد كورسات او تذاكر لوحدك عمرك ما هتتعلم غير بالصبر و الاجتهاد و الاستمرار. 
اقرأ الملاحظات دي اكتر من مرة قبل ما تفكر تبدا الخطة (الموضوع مش موضوع كتب ولكن ازاي تذاكر الكتب دي باقصي استفادة)
مفيش كورس هيعلمك من غير ما تذاكر و لو نفذت الخطة زي ما هشرح كانك اخدت 4 مستويات في الدورات بدون ما تدفع مليم.
محتاج 3 كتب هتلاقي رابط لهم في الخطة هنا و ممكن تروح تطبعهم عند اي مكتبة امام جامعة القاهرة مش هيتكلفوا اكتر من 150 جنيه. 
هتحتاج قاموس انجليزي عربي و اخر انجليزي انجليزي ، انا رفعت قبل كدا قاموس اكسفورد للاندرويد و لونجمان للكمبيوتر و صخر كمان ولكن لو هتستخدم موبايل يبقي دور علي حاجة مناسبة هتلاقي كتير. 
اوعي ابدا تترجم جمل بالقاموس حتي لو هو فيه الخاصية دي (زي مترجم جوجل) لان الكمبيوتر مش بيفكر و بنسبة كبيرة الجمل هتبقي ترجمتها مش صحيحة.
الموضوع كله ازاي تذاكر اكتر من انه تذاكر ايه ، يعني ممكن يبقي عندك الف كتاب انجليزي و مش عارف تبدا ازاي ، ركز هنا علشان تعرف ايه المطلوب منك تعمله في الاربع شهور.
اعرف ان مفيش محادثة بدون جرامر ابدا ، يعني اي حد بيعلمك ويقولك دورات محادثة بدون جرامر يبقي بيضحك عليك ، مش هتعرف تتكلم بدون جرامر ابدا يعني هو الاساس.
اغلب الناس بتقول انهم مستواهم متوسط في اللغة وبلاقي انهم مبتدئين ، قواعد جرامر كتير بسيطة مش يعرفوها بالتالي افضل ان الناس كلها تضع اساس سليم علشان تعرف تطور اللغة بتاعتها صح.
هل هتقول مش هعرف اذاكر لوحدي ولازم حد يشجعني يبقي مش هتذاكر عمرك ، اتعب في اول خطة و بعد كدا هتستريح في اللغة و هتستمر
في البداية مش هتفهم اي حاجة و هتمر بمرحلة "صدمة" مع اللغة الانجليزية ، المرحلة دي ممكن تاخد شهر و بعد كدا هتلاقي الدنيا بدأت توضح المهم انك تستمر و تعرف انك مش هتفهم اي حاجة في البداية
مهمتك في البداية انك تحاول تفهم و تحفظ كلمات و تنطق كل كلمة خمس مرات مع قاموس ناطق ، يعني هتترجم كل كلمة الي العربية (و دا شيء صعب في البداية) و تنطقها في قاموس انجليزي كام مرة.
انت مش طالب ، يعني مش هتذاكر الخطة علشان تدخل امتحان في الاخر ولكن علشان تتعلم انجليزي و تعرف تعبر عن نفسك و تستخدمه صح. 
الكتب مليانة جمل كتير سواء في التدريبات او الشرح ، بعد لما تنطق الكلمات لوحدها انطق الجمل نفسها انطق كل جملة خمس مرات و قولها بصوت مش تذاكر بدون صوت يعني.
اول خطوة (اول شهر) هو الاصعب فاستحمله لانك هتترجم كل كلمة وبعد كدا هتلاقي الكلمات بتتكرر و بدل ما هتترجم الصفحة كلها هتلاقي نفسك بتترجم 50% ثم 30% ثم 20% و هكذا
خلي الانجليزي جزء من حياتك اليومية و دا شيء مهم جدا ، يعني كل لما تلاقي نفسك فاضي كرر الجمل ، بتكلم اصدقائك استخدم معاهم اي جمل اتعلمتها ، بتكتب مشاركة علي الفيس بوك اكتب اي جملة اتعلمتها و هكذا.
اعمل كشكول للكلمات مرتب ابجديا ، يعني مثلا كل حرف 
A B C D E
خمس صفحات ، قسم الصفحة اربع اعمدة و اكتب اي كلمة تقابلك في الكتب بترجمتها فيه. 
بلاش تحفظ كلمات بالكتابة لان دا تضييع وقت ، ممكن تعمل حاجة احسن و هو انك تقرأ الكلمات الجديدة و تنطقها مع القاموس و عادي انك تنسي ، تعال بليل اقراها تاني و يوم في الاسبوع اقرأ كل كلمات الكشكول ولو مرة بس.
مش هتفهم من البداية لان الصورة الكبيرة مش في ذهنك لسا ، ممكن تفضل شهر كل وظيفتك انك بتترجم كلمات و تنطقها بس و "بتحاول تفهم" و تيجي تقرأ حاجة تلاقي نفسك بدأت تفهم و الموضوع اتحسن ، المهم تستمر و تجتهد.
في اول شهر مش هتحل تدريبات خالص ، هتذاكر الكلمات و النطق و تكرر اي جملة تقابلك فقط ، بعد كدا هتحل التدريبات.
لما تحل التدريبات في الكتابين
Essential Grammar in Use
English Vocabulary in Use
هتلاقي الاجابات في اخر الكتاب ، شوف الحل الصحيح ولكن الاهم انك بعد لما تتأكد من الاجابة هو انك تنطق الجمل كلها كل جملة خمس مرات و الموضوع  دا مهم جدا لاكتساب اللغة. مهم جدا تقرأ رأس السؤال و تترجم كل كلمة و تفهم ايه المطلوب.
جدول الخطة الاسبوعي
دلوقتي هقولك تذاكر ايه و ازاي بالترتيب ولازم تعمل الترتيب دا زي ما هشرحه بالظبط ، هيبقي اسبوعي مقسم الي 12 اسبوع
الاسبوع الاول -----------------------
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 3 Parts of the body
Unit 4 Clothes
Unit 11 In the kitchen
Unit 12 in the bedroom and bathroom
Unit 14 Jobs
Unit 13 In the living room
Unit 15 At school and University
Unit 25 Countries and nationalities
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 3 Nouns
زي ماقولت مش هتحل تدريبات ، انت بس هتترجم الكلمات الي العربية (بلاش تترجم جمل خالص) و تنطقها في قاموس انجليزي و تحاول تفهم. المفروض ال 8 وحدات من اول كتاب عبارة عن 8 صفحات يعني ممكن تاخد كل يوم اتنين و تسيب 3 ايام للفصل الثالث من تاني كتاب و هو كبير شوية لانه عن الاسماء.
الاسبوع الثاني------------------------
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar 
الاول محتاج تشوف ازاي بنختصر حاجة زي 
I am 
الي 
I’m
مش لازم تفهم كل حاجة زي ما اتفقنا بس مهم تفهم دي دلوقتي ، هتبدأ بالملحق الرابع باخر الكتاب
Appendix 4
وبعدين الوحدات دي بالترتيب
64
65
66
67
68
69
الوحدات عبارة عن صفحة واحدة بس و زي ما اتفقنا اول شهر مفيش فيه حل تدريبات يعني مش هتحل التدريبات دلوقتي. ممكن تاخد كل يوم وحدتين يعني هتخلصهم في 3 ايام بس.
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 29 Animals
Unit 8 Conversations 1: Greetings and wishes
الوحدتين دول هتخلصهم في يومين خلي بالك انا عايز تنطق كل كلمة خمس مرات و تعرف معناها بالعربي و تنطق الجمل كمان خمس مرات.
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 4 Pronouns
الوحدة دي تاخد منك يوم او اتنين بالكتير.
الاسبوع الثالث---------------------
من كتاب
Basic English Grammar
Unit 7 Verbs and Tenses
دي وحدة الافعال و الازمنة و هي 30 صفحة هتبقي الاسبوع كله و مش تتوقع انك هتفهم كل حاجة زي ما قلت قبل كدا ، ولكن اجهتد و ترجم و اصبر.
هتاخد معاها في نفس الاسبوع 
Essential English Grammar
Unit 92
الاسبوع الرابع----------------------
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 17 Holidays
Unit 18 Shops and shopping
Unit 19 In a hotel
Unit 20 Eating out
خلصهم في يومين لانهم اربع صفحات بس
من كتاب 
Essential English Grammar
Unit 1 and 2
هتخلصهم في يوم
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 5 Adjectives
خلص الوحدة في 3 ايام
باقي في الاسبوع يوم ، اقرأ فيه الوحدات السابقة علي قد ما تقدر ويفضل اليوم دا تذاكر اكتر من 3 ساعات لو تقدر انت هتقرأ بس مش هتعمل حاجة تانية.
----------------الاسبوع الخامس
انت كدا ذاكرت 26 وحدة ، المفروض الاسبوع  دا كله تحل التدريبات بتاعتهم ، ممكن تلاقي نفسك مش فاكر حرف من اي حاجة ، طبيعي جدا لانك لسا في اول خطوة في اللغة متقلقش اعمل العليك. ممكن كل يوم تحل تدريبات 2-3 وحدات بس اهم شيء انك تنطق كل الكلمات في قاموس ناطق و تنطق الجمل بعد لما تعرف الاجابة الصحيحة. مش هتفهم كل حاجة طبعا لانك بدأت من نقطة البداية ولوحدك ، اصبر و كله هيتفهم مع الوقت و المذاكرة المهم تستمر انا بطمنك انك لو استمريت هتفهم و هتبقي تمام.
--------------الاسبوع السادس
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Unit 5, 6, 7, 23, 24, 39, 42, 56 and 57
المفروض انت كدا بقالك اكتر من شهر بتذاكر يعني الموضوع بدأ يتحسن معاك ، خلص ال 9 وحدات بالتدريبات وبالنطق في اربع ايام. 
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 6 Determiners 
خلصها في يوم بالتدريبات هي 6 صفحات
 من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 21 Sports
Unit 22 Cinema
Unit 24 Music and musical instruments
Unit 26 Weather
خلصهم في يومين بالتدريبات
-----------------الاسبوع السابع
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar 
Units 3, 4, 8, 26, 27, 36, 38 and 50
خلصهم بالتدريبات و النطق في اربع ايام
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 8 Subject-verb agreement
Unit 9 Adverbs
خلصهم في يومين
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Unit 50 Days, months, seasons
Unit 51 Time words
خلصهم في يوم
----------------------الاسبوع الثامن
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 13 Sentences
Unit 11 Conjunctions
خلصهم علي يومين
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 9, 10, 11 and 12
خلصهم علي يومين
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 48 and 49
يوم واحد بس 
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 15, 16, 17, 18 and 20
يومين
------------------الاسبوع التاسع
من كتاب 
Basic English Grammar
Unit 10 Prepositions
من كتاب 
Essential English Grammar
Units 99, 100 and 101
خلصهم في يومين 
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 13 and 14
خلصهم في يوم
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 25, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47 and 48
خلصهم في اربع ايام
-----------------------الاسبوع العاشر
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Units, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 and 41
خلصهم في 3 ايام
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33 and 34
خلصهم في اربع ايام
----------------------الاسبوع الحادي عشر
من كتاب
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 42, 43, 44, 45, 46 and 47
خلصهم في 3 ايام
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
Units 19, 40, 49, 21, 22, 50, 51 and 52
اربع ايام
------------------الاسبوع الثاني عشر
من كتاب 
English Vocabulary in Use
Units 30, 33, 34, 35, 54, 55, 56 and 57
من كتاب
Essential English Grammar
35, 53, 58, 59, 61, 62, 63 and 73
بكدا انت بدأت مشوار تعلم اللغة الانجليزية ولو نفذت الخطة فعلا هيبقي مستواك كويس ولكن هيبقي مستواك متوسط و طبعا علي حسب مجهودك.
كتب الخطة هنا
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hc9rpr7s8v8ta/NewStudyingPlan2016
و علي Google Drive
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzXUdSWn9JveTVd4Z0RwWFc3UWc
لو الكتب مش عايزة تنزل جرب جوجل كروم من الموبايل او نزلها علي الكمبيوتر.
انت مش هتخلص الكتب من الاول للاخر عموما في الاربع شهور ، انا عملتلك جدول فعال و هتلاقي الحاجة بتتكرر اكتر من مرة علشان لو مش فاهم من دي تفهم من دي. هحاول ان شاء الله ابدأ من اجازة نصف السنة بمشاركات عن الخطة سواء الكلمات او التعبيرات او القواعد علشان تشجع الناس.
تحديث: الاستاذة Asmaa Mohammed ترجمت الكتاب Basic English Grammar Book 1
ربنا يوفقكم و فيه خطط تانية في المستقبل القريب.


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كورس فيديو 4.5 ساعات لتعلم 50 قاعدة لنطق الانجليزي الامريكي سهل جدا وممتاز

(تم رفعه علي رابط mediafire حجمه 637 ميجا و مضغوط ، لو هتنزله علي الموبايل فك الضغط ب RAR و نزل الملف باستخدام google chrome)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/8jdbp...u_must_know_(uploaded_by_Michael_Youssef).rar

1- اتفرج علي فيديو كل يوم و شوفه مرتين (يعني 4 ايام)
2- اتفرج علي الفيديوهات من الاول كل يوم واحد بس المرة دي افتح برنامج ELSA عندك علي الموبايل و انطق كل كلمة و جملة هي تقولها و حاول مرة و عشرة لغاية ما تجيب 100% مع البرنامج
3- حاول بعد كدا تفتح القواميس و تفهم ال phonetic transcription و هي الرموز الصوتية الخاصة بنطق الكلمات زي مثلا نطق كلمة problem بيتكتب كدا في القاموس ثˆprة’blة™m
ممكن تتفرج علي الفيديوهات دي بعد خطة المبتدئين (معاها ممكن يكون صعب علشان مش هتفهم) او مع خطة المتوسط او لوحده لو بتفهم انجليزي كويس


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

خطة المستوي المتوسط 2017 (مهم جدا تقرأ الخطة كلها اكثر من مرة)
الخطة للناس تحت المستوي المتوسط في اللغة الانجليزية علشان يطلعوا مستوي فوق المتوسط. الخطة دي هتوفرلك علي الاقل 6000 جنيه في كورسات ملهاش اي فايدة و هتقوي اللغة عندك في خمس شهور. الموضوع محتاج صبر و اجتهاد و التزام بالجدول و ربنا هيوفقك اكيد لو تعبت.
مين ممكن يقول علي نفسه مستواه متوسط؟
لو بتعرف قواعد جرامر زي الازمنة و لكن مش عارف تستخدمها ، لو بتعرف انواع الاسماء و الصفات و الحال ، لو عندك حصيلة كلمات و بتقدر تتكلم ولكن حاسس انك مش عارف تعبر عن نفسك كويس ، لو بتعرف تقرا و تسمع انجليزي و تفهم ولكن مش اوي. عموما الخطة مرتبة بشكل ان الشيء هيتكرر مرة و اتنين و جايز ثلاثة و هتفهم هتفهم متقلقش. 
 الخطة هتاخدخمس  شهور مذاكرة كل يوم من ساعتين الي 3 ساعات. فيه 4 كتب في الخطة تم رفعهم علي جوجل درايف و ميديافاير (ملحوظة لو هتستخدم الموبايل علشان تحمل الكتب من الميديافاير استخدم متصفح كروم) الروابط كلها في اخر الخطة
English Vocabulary in Use Pre-intermediate and Intermediate
English Vocabulary in Use Upper-intermediate
English Grammar in Use Intermediate
English Phrasal Verbs in Use
خالي بالك كويس جدا ان الموضوع مش انك تمسك كتاب و تذاكره لان ناس كتير ذاكروا و مستواهم مش اتحسن ، المهم ازاي تذاكر و تعمل ايه و هي دي الخطة. ياريت تقرأ الخطة اكتر من مرة و مش تكسل لانك لو كسلت تقرأ اربع صفحات عربي هتذاكر ازاي كام كتاب بالانجليزي؟
اهداف الخطة:
1 انك تتعلم اكتر من 2000 كلمة و تعبير و جملة جديدة
2 انك تتعلم استخدام الجرامر (مش مجرد تعرف القاعدة و مش تعرف تستخدمها)
3 انك تتعلم افعال مركبة و متلازمات لفظية و عبارات اصطلاحية تفيدك في التعبير عن نفسك و انك تقدر تتكلم في اي موضوع عايزه بطلاقة
4 انك تكون جاهز لامتحانات زي الايلتس و التوفل بعد الخطة  بمجرد انك تذاكر كتاب عن الامتحان بس
5 انك تتكلم و تكتب انجليزي كويس و لوحدك بدون كورسات او مساعدة من حد
6 و اهم شيء انك تتعلم ازاي تذاكر و تنجح في حياتك و الخطة مش هتفيدك في الانجليزي بس ولكن ممكن تساعدك في حاجات كتير
الخطة مش هتمشي بترتيب الوحدات زي ما هما في الكتاب ، انا هعمل ترتيب مختلف اكثر افادة لكم و لازم تمشي عليه. هتحتاج قاموس ناطق و انا افضل قاموس اكسفورد (انجليزي انجليزي) علي الاندرويد لانه بينطق الكلمات بالامريكي و البريطاني ولكن فيه ميزة مش موجودة في اي قاموس تاني و هي انه بينطق جمل مخزنة عليه (مش هينفع تكتبله جمل وينطقها). القاموس هيفيدك جدا لما تتمرن معاه يوميا علي نطق جمل كاملة و دا هيقوي التحدث و الاستماع طبعا بجانب مذاكرتك في الخطة. انطق معاه من 30 دقيقة الي 60 دقيقة يوميا كلمات و جمل ، انطق كل كلمة و جملة خمس مرات و فيه خاصية انك تسجل و صوتك و تسمع نقطك و دا شيء مفيد جدا علشان تقارنها بنطق القاموس. اختار اي كلمات تقابلك سواء عارفها او لا. الرابط في اخر الخطة و هو بيشتغل علي الاندرويد فقط و مش عندي رابط للايفون و نسخة الكمبيوتر مش بتنطق الجمل.
البديل علي الويندوز هو قاموس لونجمان ولكن بينطق اغلب الجمل بالبريطاني و مش بينطق بالاتنين زي اكسفورد للاندرويد. الرابط بتاعه عندي علي الصفحة.
اختار قاموس انجليزي عربي (في رابط لقاموس صخر للويندوز علي صفحتي و مش عندي للاندرويد) وفيه منهم كتير و يفضل يبقي عندك اكتر من قاموس علشان تعرف معاني اكتر للكلمات.
انت هتترجم كل كلمة جديدة عليك و هتكتبها في كشكول مرتب ابجديا ، سيب لكل حرف خمس صفحات علشان هتترجم كلمات كتير. المفروض انك مش هتحفظ الكلمات بالكتابة (موضوع انك تكتب كل كلمة 100 مرة دا غلط و مضيعة للوقت) انت بس هتنطق الكلمة مع القاموس الانجليزي خمس مرات بعد لما تعرف معناها من قاموس انجليزي عربي و هتسجلها مرة في الكشكول. كل يوم بليل راجع عشر دقايق علي الكلمات الجديدة بتاعت اليوم و مرة في الاسبوع يوم الجمعة مثلا اقرأ الكشكول كله مجرد قراءة بس. كدا لو نسيت معني الكلمات هتفتكره و تاني ، وطبيعي جدا في البداية انك تنسي كتير متقلقش الموضوع بالممارسة هيتحسن جدا. 
هيقابلك مشكلة ترجمة الافعال المركبة زي 
Get on, get away, come along and put out
و كمان مشكلة في ترجمة التعبيرات
الكتب بتشرحلك بالانجليزي المعاني بتاعت الحاجات دي و علشان تنقل نفسك من مستوي تحت المتوسط الي مستوي فوق المتوسط و ممكن نقول قبل المتقدم لازم تتعب و تجتهد و تصبر و تحاول و تفهم الشرح بالانجليزي علشان هو دا "مرحلة الانتقال". ممكن تترجم الافعال المركبة في البداية علي ترجمة جوجل مثلا ولكن مش هتبقي دقيقة و اوعي تترجم جمل كاملة علي جوجل لسببين: 1 مش دقيقة لان الكمبيوتر مش بيفكر و مش يقدر يترجم زينا ابدا 2 كدا عمرك ما هتتعلم انجليزي.
لازم تقرأ و تذاكر بصوت ، اي كلمة المفروض تنطقها في قاموس اكسفورد لغاية ما توصل للنطق السليم. اقرأ كل الجمل اكتر من مرة لان دا نوع من انواع ممارسة اللغة ، الكتب مليانة جمل من محادثات و جمل للكتابة بالانجليزية و بالتالي لما تقرأ بصوت انت بتمرن نفسك و تمارس اللغة.  
الكتب مقسمة لوحدات مش فصول ، الوحدة صفحة شرح و صفحة تدريبات و في اخر الكتاب اجابة التدريبات. 
كتابين الكلمات يتذاكروا ازاي
انا هرتبلك الوحدات بشكل مختلف علشان تحصل علي اقصي استفادة ممكنة من الموضوع بس لازم تذاكر بالشكل دا:
1 هتذاكر وحدة من كتاب المستوي قبل المتوسط وحدة من كتاب المستوي فوق المتوسط لما اقول في الجدول ، ذاكر صفحة الشرح من الكتابين الاول و بلاش تحل التدريبات و بعدين حل التدريبات بتاعت الوحدتين مع بعض.لكن لو مفيش تكمله للوحدة من كتاب فوق المتوسط هتذاكر عادي زي ما هقول في الجدول بس.
2 ترجم اي كلمة مش عارفها الي العربية و انطقها في قاموس اكسفورد ، اكتبها في الكشكول بتاعك.
3 هتلاقي الكتاب بيشرح الكلمات بالانجليزي افهم (مش تحفظ مفيش فيها حفظ خالص) المعني بالانجليزي و كرره بصوت ولازم تذاكر بصوت. 
4 اكتب الامثلة بايدك في كشكول مرة او اتنين برده وانت بتقولها ، او علي الكمبيوتر مفيش مشكلة.
5 حل التدريبات الخاصة بالوحدتين من الكتابين بقلم رصاص ، وبعدين ارجع شوف الحل الصحيح من اخر الكتاب ، امسح اي حل غلط و اكتب الصح و انطق الجمل كلها مرتين (بس اهم شيء انك تكون عرفت النطق الصحيح من قاموس اكسفورد الاول)
6 مارس اللغة ، سواء هتستخدم الكلمات علي قاموس اكسفورد و تنطق الجمل المخزنة الخاصة بالكلمة او انك هتكتب مشاركة علي الفيس باستخدام الكلمات او انك تبعت ايميل او انك حتي مع اصدقائك تقول الجمل ، فيه طرق كتير.
7 بليل كل يوم افتح كشكول الكلمات و اقرأ منه علشان انت هتنسي كتير في البداية ، اقرأ بس ولو عشر دقايق قبل النوم مش هطلب منك كتير. و مرة اسبوعيا اقرأ الكشكول كله.
 ملحوظة: محتاج تعرف كل الكلمة تيجي اسم و فعل و صفة ولا اسم بس ولا صفة بس ولا ايه و اكتب رموز بجانب المعني في الكشكول يعني مثلا 
Wrong
بتيجي اسم و فعل و صفة و حال ، ممكن تكتبها كدا في الكشكول بتاعك
Wrong (n, v, adj, adv)
طبعا الاختصارات كالاتي
N = noun, v = verb, adj = adjective and adv = adverb
الموضوع ممكن يبقي صعب عليك في الاول علشان مستواك تحت المتوسط ولكن مع المذاكرة هتبقي تاخد بالك من الاستخدامات و دا شيء اخر ينقلك لمستوي فوق المتوسط.
لازم كمان مع الوقت تخمن النطق و المعني بتاع الكلمة قبل ما تشوفها في القاموس ، يعني لما تقابل كلمة جديدة خمن المعني من الجملة و حاول تخمن النطق و بعد كدا شوف في القاموس.
ان شاء الله هيبقي فيه فيديوهات ازاي تذاكر كل كتاب. و كمان في ناس كتير عملوا اكتر من جروب باسم الخطة علشان يشجعوا بعض و بيضيفوا اصدقائهم و دا شيء مشجع بصراحة و يفضل الجروب يبقي اقل من 100 عضو عارفين بعض علشان يبقي فيه تفاعل اكتر بينهم
ازاي تذاكر كتاب الجرامر
نفس الشيء الوحدات صفحتين صفحة شرح و صفحة تدريبات و الحل في اخر الكتاب ، هرتب الوحدات بشكل مختلف عن الكتاب و انت محتاج تنطق كل كلمة و في شيء ضروري لازم تعمله من اول يوم وهو انك تعرف تصنيف الكلمات ايه ، يعني مثلا
Are you hungry?
 الثلاث كلمات دول ايه؟ فعل و اسم و اسم؟ ولا صفة ولا حال ولا ايه بالظبط. و اي كلمة تشك فيها افتح قاموس انجليزي انجليزي زي اكسفورد و شوف هي صفة ولا اسم ولا فعل ولا حال ولا ايه. 
حل التدريبات زي ما شرحت قبل كدا ، كمان مهم جدا انك تبدا تستخدم الجمل علطول يعني زي المثال السابق ممكن تسأل صديق لك هل هو جائع؟ اكتبها و انطقها و استخدمها. الخطة دي مش للمبتدئين يعني انت عارف جرامر و بالتالي المفروض انك مش هتتعب اوي في الكتاب ولكن محتاج تقرأ الوحدة مرة بسرعة في خمس دقايق و بعدين تقرأ مرة تانية تطلع الكلمات الجديدة و تترجمها و تنطقها و بعدين تقرأ مرة تالتة و تفهم الشرح و تفكرفيه.
ان شاء الله هنزل مشاركات عن الجرامر من الاول خالص هتبقي مفيدة للناس كلها بغض النظر عن المستوي ولكن انت هتعتمد علي نفسك في الخطة.
ازاي تذاكر كتاب الافعال المركبة
الافعال المركبة هي ضرورية علشان تتكلم انجليزي كويس و تكتب كمان و الكتاب فيه حوالي 1000 فعل مركب مقسمة علي 70 وحدة. الكتاب مليان جمل محادثات علشان محدش يقول الخطة مش بتقوي المحادثة ، المهم انك تنطق و تتمرن و تتكلم حتي لو هتتكلم مع نفسك المهم تنطق و تذاكر بصوت. 
الوحدات بتقدملك الافعال المركبة مع الشرح و امثلة علي استخدمها و اي ملاحظات خاصة بالفعل وبعدين تدريبات. 
وانت بتذاكر هتفتح قاموس زي اكسفورد او لونجمان (الروابط تحت) و تعمل بحث عن الفعل و بعدين تنزل تشوف الفعل المركب معناه ايه ، يعني لو مثلا لاقيت في الوحدة فعل زي 
Make out
هتلاقي الشرح بيقول
Make someone out = understand why someone behaves as they do
و هتلاقي امثلة تحت في الوحدة ولكن انت لسا مش فاهم ، افتح القاموس و ابحث عن الفعل لوحده وبعدين انزل و دور علي الفعل المركب و شوف المعني و المثال هتفهم اكتر. الاسلوب دا هينقلك من مستوي تحت المتوسط لمستوي فوق المتوسط و قبل المتقدم و هيبقي مستواك اعلي من 90% من المدربين في اي مركز مع الوقت.
 الجدول (هقسم الوحدات علي انك هتذاكر بنفس الترتيب التالي كل يوم 2-3 ساعات)
الاسبوع الاول------------
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit  41 Countries, nationalities and language
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 35 Countries, nationalities and language
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 38 Weather
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 36 Weather
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 37 The physical world
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 51 the natural world
يوم واحد 
English Grammar in Use
Unit 1 and 2
يوم واحد
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 1 and 2
يومين
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 39 Using the land
Unit 40 Animals and insects
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 42 Global Problems
Unit 49 The Environment 
الاسبوع الثاني------------
يوم واحد
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Unit 3
يومين
English Grammar in Use
Unit 3,4,5 and 6
اربع ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 42 The body and what it does
Unit 43 Describing people’s appearance
Unit 45 Human feelings and actions
Unit 44 describing character
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 37 Describing people: appearance
Unit 38 Describing people: character
Unit 39 relationships
الاسبوع الثالث--------------------
يوم
English Grammar in Use
Units 98 and 99
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 4 and 5
يوم
English Grammar in Use
Units 100 and 101
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 46 Family and friends
Unit 47 Ages and stages
3 ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 7,8,9 and 10
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 6 and 7
الاسبوع الرابع-------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
48 Daily routines
49 Homes and buildings
يومين
Unit 50 Around the home 1
Unit 51 Around the home 2
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 40 at home
اربع ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75 and 76
الاسبوع الخامس----------------
ثلاث ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 77, 78, 79, 80 and 81
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 8 and 9
ثلاث ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 27, 28,29 and 30
الاسبوع السادس----------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 31 and 32
يومين
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 11, 12, 13 and 14
3 ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 29, 30, 31, 32, 33 and 34
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 10 and 11
الاسبوع السابع------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36 and 37
الاسبوع الثامن------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 54 Health: illness and disease
Unit 55 Health: injuries
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 53 Health and medicine
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 12,13,14 and 15
اربع ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 11, 12, 13, 14,15, 16, 17 and 18
الاسبوع التاسع---------------------
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12
يومين
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 8, 9, 10, 16 and 17
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 16, 17 and 18
الاسبوع العاشر---------------------
خمس ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90 and 91
يومين
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17
الاسبوع الحادي عشر----------------
خمس ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 and 26
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 19, 20 and 21
الاسبوع الثاني عشر----------------
4 ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 25
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 33, 34, 35 and 36
الاسبوع الثالث عشر--------------
اربع ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27 and 28
ثلاث ايام
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 22, 23, 24 and 25
الاسبوع الرابع عشر --------------
English Grammar in Use
Units, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36 and 37
الاسبوع الخامس عشر------------
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 90, 91, 92, 93, 94 and 95
اربع ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76 and 77
الاسبوع السادس عشر-------------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51 and 52
الاسبوع السابع عشر----------------
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87 and 88
الاسبوع الثامن عشر----------------
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34 and 35
الاسبوع التاسع عشر --------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67 and 68
الاسبوع العشرون ----------------
English Grammar in Use
121, 122, 123, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133, 134, 135 and 136
في البداية الموضوع هيبقي مش سهل ولكن بعد اول اسبوعين هتلاقي كل شوية الموضوع اسهل و هتلاقي استيعابك زاد مع كل شهر يعدي المهم تلتزم بالجدول و تذاكر كل يوم. احنا مش خلصنا كل الكتب كدا ولكن كنت مضطر التزم بوقت معين علشان الناس تنجز و تتعلم ، عموما التعلم عملية مش بتنتهي انت عايز توصل لمرحلة انك تتكلم و تكتب و تنطق كويس والخطة هتبقي مناسبة جدا لكدا في الوقت المتاح و ربنا يوفقكم جميعا.
كتب الخطة وقاموس اكسفورد
علي الميديا فاير
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/3ej2q33nsk57h/LearningEnglishIntermediate
علي جوجل درايف
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzXUdSWn9JveVTFpZllQMkttS3M


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

خطة المستوي المتوسط 2017 (مهم جدا تقرأ الخطة كلها اكثر من مرة)
الخطة للناس تحت المستوي المتوسط في اللغة الانجليزية علشان يطلعوا مستوي فوق المتوسط. الخطة دي هتوفرلك علي الاقل 6000 جنيه في كورسات ملهاش اي فايدة و هتقوي اللغة عندك في خمس شهور. الموضوع محتاج صبر و اجتهاد و التزام بالجدول و ربنا هيوفقك اكيد لو تعبت.
مين ممكن يقول علي نفسه مستواه متوسط؟
لو بتعرف قواعد جرامر زي الازمنة و لكن مش عارف تستخدمها ، لو بتعرف انواع الاسماء و الصفات و الحال ، لو عندك حصيلة كلمات و بتقدر تتكلم ولكن حاسس انك مش عارف تعبر عن نفسك كويس ، لو بتعرف تقرا و تسمع انجليزي و تفهم ولكن مش اوي. عموما الخطة مرتبة بشكل ان الشيء هيتكرر مرة و اتنين و جايز ثلاثة و هتفهم هتفهم متقلقش. 
 الخطة هتاخدخمس  شهور مذاكرة كل يوم من ساعتين الي 3 ساعات. فيه 4 كتب في الخطة تم رفعهم علي جوجل درايف و ميديافاير (ملحوظة لو هتستخدم الموبايل علشان تحمل الكتب من الميديافاير استخدم متصفح كروم) الروابط كلها في اخر الخطة
English Vocabulary in Use Pre-intermediate and Intermediate
English Vocabulary in Use Upper-intermediate
English Grammar in Use Intermediate
English Phrasal Verbs in Use
خالي بالك كويس جدا ان الموضوع مش انك تمسك كتاب و تذاكره لان ناس كتير ذاكروا و مستواهم مش اتحسن ، المهم ازاي تذاكر و تعمل ايه و هي دي الخطة. ياريت تقرأ الخطة اكتر من مرة و مش تكسل لانك لو كسلت تقرأ اربع صفحات عربي هتذاكر ازاي كام كتاب بالانجليزي؟
اهداف الخطة:
1 انك تتعلم اكتر من 2000 كلمة و تعبير و جملة جديدة
2 انك تتعلم استخدام الجرامر (مش مجرد تعرف القاعدة و مش تعرف تستخدمها)
3 انك تتعلم افعال مركبة و متلازمات لفظية و عبارات اصطلاحية تفيدك في التعبير عن نفسك و انك تقدر تتكلم في اي موضوع عايزه بطلاقة
4 انك تكون جاهز لامتحانات زي الايلتس و التوفل بعد الخطة  بمجرد انك تذاكر كتاب عن الامتحان بس
5 انك تتكلم و تكتب انجليزي كويس و لوحدك بدون كورسات او مساعدة من حد
6 و اهم شيء انك تتعلم ازاي تذاكر و تنجح في حياتك و الخطة مش هتفيدك في الانجليزي بس ولكن ممكن تساعدك في حاجات كتير
الخطة مش هتمشي بترتيب الوحدات زي ما هما في الكتاب ، انا هعمل ترتيب مختلف اكثر افادة لكم و لازم تمشي عليه. هتحتاج قاموس ناطق و انا افضل قاموس اكسفورد (انجليزي انجليزي) علي الاندرويد لانه بينطق الكلمات بالامريكي و البريطاني ولكن فيه ميزة مش موجودة في اي قاموس تاني و هي انه بينطق جمل مخزنة عليه (مش هينفع تكتبله جمل وينطقها). القاموس هيفيدك جدا لما تتمرن معاه يوميا علي نطق جمل كاملة و دا هيقوي التحدث و الاستماع طبعا بجانب مذاكرتك في الخطة. انطق معاه من 30 دقيقة الي 60 دقيقة يوميا كلمات و جمل ، انطق كل كلمة و جملة خمس مرات و فيه خاصية انك تسجل و صوتك و تسمع نقطك و دا شيء مفيد جدا علشان تقارنها بنطق القاموس. اختار اي كلمات تقابلك سواء عارفها او لا. الرابط في اخر الخطة و هو بيشتغل علي الاندرويد فقط و مش عندي رابط للايفون و نسخة الكمبيوتر مش بتنطق الجمل.
البديل علي الويندوز هو قاموس لونجمان ولكن بينطق اغلب الجمل بالبريطاني و مش بينطق بالاتنين زي اكسفورد للاندرويد. الرابط بتاعه عندي علي الصفحة.
اختار قاموس انجليزي عربي (في رابط لقاموس صخر للويندوز علي صفحتي و مش عندي للاندرويد) وفيه منهم كتير و يفضل يبقي عندك اكتر من قاموس علشان تعرف معاني اكتر للكلمات.
انت هتترجم كل كلمة جديدة عليك و هتكتبها في كشكول مرتب ابجديا ، سيب لكل حرف خمس صفحات علشان هتترجم كلمات كتير. المفروض انك مش هتحفظ الكلمات بالكتابة (موضوع انك تكتب كل كلمة 100 مرة دا غلط و مضيعة للوقت) انت بس هتنطق الكلمة مع القاموس الانجليزي خمس مرات بعد لما تعرف معناها من قاموس انجليزي عربي و هتسجلها مرة في الكشكول. كل يوم بليل راجع عشر دقايق علي الكلمات الجديدة بتاعت اليوم و مرة في الاسبوع يوم الجمعة مثلا اقرأ الكشكول كله مجرد قراءة بس. كدا لو نسيت معني الكلمات هتفتكره و تاني ، وطبيعي جدا في البداية انك تنسي كتير متقلقش الموضوع بالممارسة هيتحسن جدا. 
هيقابلك مشكلة ترجمة الافعال المركبة زي 
Get on, get away, come along and put out
و كمان مشكلة في ترجمة التعبيرات
الكتب بتشرحلك بالانجليزي المعاني بتاعت الحاجات دي و علشان تنقل نفسك من مستوي تحت المتوسط الي مستوي فوق المتوسط و ممكن نقول قبل المتقدم لازم تتعب و تجتهد و تصبر و تحاول و تفهم الشرح بالانجليزي علشان هو دا "مرحلة الانتقال". ممكن تترجم الافعال المركبة في البداية علي ترجمة جوجل مثلا ولكن مش هتبقي دقيقة و اوعي تترجم جمل كاملة علي جوجل لسببين: 1 مش دقيقة لان الكمبيوتر مش بيفكر و مش يقدر يترجم زينا ابدا 2 كدا عمرك ما هتتعلم انجليزي.
لازم تقرأ و تذاكر بصوت ، اي كلمة المفروض تنطقها في قاموس اكسفورد لغاية ما توصل للنطق السليم. اقرأ كل الجمل اكتر من مرة لان دا نوع من انواع ممارسة اللغة ، الكتب مليانة جمل من محادثات و جمل للكتابة بالانجليزية و بالتالي لما تقرأ بصوت انت بتمرن نفسك و تمارس اللغة.  
الكتب مقسمة لوحدات مش فصول ، الوحدة صفحة شرح و صفحة تدريبات و في اخر الكتاب اجابة التدريبات. 
كتابين الكلمات يتذاكروا ازاي
انا هرتبلك الوحدات بشكل مختلف علشان تحصل علي اقصي استفادة ممكنة من الموضوع بس لازم تذاكر بالشكل دا:
1 هتذاكر وحدة من كتاب المستوي قبل المتوسط وحدة من كتاب المستوي فوق المتوسط لما اقول في الجدول ، ذاكر صفحة الشرح من الكتابين الاول و بلاش تحل التدريبات و بعدين حل التدريبات بتاعت الوحدتين مع بعض.لكن لو مفيش تكمله للوحدة من كتاب فوق المتوسط هتذاكر عادي زي ما هقول في الجدول بس.
2 ترجم اي كلمة مش عارفها الي العربية و انطقها في قاموس اكسفورد ، اكتبها في الكشكول بتاعك.
3 هتلاقي الكتاب بيشرح الكلمات بالانجليزي افهم (مش تحفظ مفيش فيها حفظ خالص) المعني بالانجليزي و كرره بصوت ولازم تذاكر بصوت. 
4 اكتب الامثلة بايدك في كشكول مرة او اتنين برده وانت بتقولها ، او علي الكمبيوتر مفيش مشكلة.
5 حل التدريبات الخاصة بالوحدتين من الكتابين بقلم رصاص ، وبعدين ارجع شوف الحل الصحيح من اخر الكتاب ، امسح اي حل غلط و اكتب الصح و انطق الجمل كلها مرتين (بس اهم شيء انك تكون عرفت النطق الصحيح من قاموس اكسفورد الاول)
6 مارس اللغة ، سواء هتستخدم الكلمات علي قاموس اكسفورد و تنطق الجمل المخزنة الخاصة بالكلمة او انك هتكتب مشاركة علي الفيس باستخدام الكلمات او انك تبعت ايميل او انك حتي مع اصدقائك تقول الجمل ، فيه طرق كتير.
7 بليل كل يوم افتح كشكول الكلمات و اقرأ منه علشان انت هتنسي كتير في البداية ، اقرأ بس ولو عشر دقايق قبل النوم مش هطلب منك كتير. و مرة اسبوعيا اقرأ الكشكول كله.
 ملحوظة: محتاج تعرف كل الكلمة تيجي اسم و فعل و صفة ولا اسم بس ولا صفة بس ولا ايه و اكتب رموز بجانب المعني في الكشكول يعني مثلا 
Wrong
بتيجي اسم و فعل و صفة و حال ، ممكن تكتبها كدا في الكشكول بتاعك
Wrong (n, v, adj, adv)
طبعا الاختصارات كالاتي
N = noun, v = verb, adj = adjective and adv = adverb
الموضوع ممكن يبقي صعب عليك في الاول علشان مستواك تحت المتوسط ولكن مع المذاكرة هتبقي تاخد بالك من الاستخدامات و دا شيء اخر ينقلك لمستوي فوق المتوسط.
لازم كمان مع الوقت تخمن النطق و المعني بتاع الكلمة قبل ما تشوفها في القاموس ، يعني لما تقابل كلمة جديدة خمن المعني من الجملة و حاول تخمن النطق و بعد كدا شوف في القاموس.
ان شاء الله هيبقي فيه فيديوهات ازاي تذاكر كل كتاب. و كمان في ناس كتير عملوا اكتر من جروب باسم الخطة علشان يشجعوا بعض و بيضيفوا اصدقائهم و دا شيء مشجع بصراحة و يفضل الجروب يبقي اقل من 100 عضو عارفين بعض علشان يبقي فيه تفاعل اكتر بينهم
ازاي تذاكر كتاب الجرامر
نفس الشيء الوحدات صفحتين صفحة شرح و صفحة تدريبات و الحل في اخر الكتاب ، هرتب الوحدات بشكل مختلف عن الكتاب و انت محتاج تنطق كل كلمة و في شيء ضروري لازم تعمله من اول يوم وهو انك تعرف تصنيف الكلمات ايه ، يعني مثلا
Are you hungry?
 الثلاث كلمات دول ايه؟ فعل و اسم و اسم؟ ولا صفة ولا حال ولا ايه بالظبط. و اي كلمة تشك فيها افتح قاموس انجليزي انجليزي زي اكسفورد و شوف هي صفة ولا اسم ولا فعل ولا حال ولا ايه. 
حل التدريبات زي ما شرحت قبل كدا ، كمان مهم جدا انك تبدا تستخدم الجمل علطول يعني زي المثال السابق ممكن تسأل صديق لك هل هو جائع؟ اكتبها و انطقها و استخدمها. الخطة دي مش للمبتدئين يعني انت عارف جرامر و بالتالي المفروض انك مش هتتعب اوي في الكتاب ولكن محتاج تقرأ الوحدة مرة بسرعة في خمس دقايق و بعدين تقرأ مرة تانية تطلع الكلمات الجديدة و تترجمها و تنطقها و بعدين تقرأ مرة تالتة و تفهم الشرح و تفكرفيه.
ان شاء الله هنزل مشاركات عن الجرامر من الاول خالص هتبقي مفيدة للناس كلها بغض النظر عن المستوي ولكن انت هتعتمد علي نفسك في الخطة.
ازاي تذاكر كتاب الافعال المركبة
الافعال المركبة هي ضرورية علشان تتكلم انجليزي كويس و تكتب كمان و الكتاب فيه حوالي 1000 فعل مركب مقسمة علي 70 وحدة. الكتاب مليان جمل محادثات علشان محدش يقول الخطة مش بتقوي المحادثة ، المهم انك تنطق و تتمرن و تتكلم حتي لو هتتكلم مع نفسك المهم تنطق و تذاكر بصوت. 
الوحدات بتقدملك الافعال المركبة مع الشرح و امثلة علي استخدمها و اي ملاحظات خاصة بالفعل وبعدين تدريبات. 
وانت بتذاكر هتفتح قاموس زي اكسفورد او لونجمان (الروابط تحت) و تعمل بحث عن الفعل و بعدين تنزل تشوف الفعل المركب معناه ايه ، يعني لو مثلا لاقيت في الوحدة فعل زي 
Make out
هتلاقي الشرح بيقول
Make someone out = understand why someone behaves as they do
و هتلاقي امثلة تحت في الوحدة ولكن انت لسا مش فاهم ، افتح القاموس و ابحث عن الفعل لوحده وبعدين انزل و دور علي الفعل المركب و شوف المعني و المثال هتفهم اكتر. الاسلوب دا هينقلك من مستوي تحت المتوسط لمستوي فوق المتوسط و قبل المتقدم و هيبقي مستواك اعلي من 90% من المدربين في اي مركز مع الوقت.
 الجدول (هقسم الوحدات علي انك هتذاكر بنفس الترتيب التالي كل يوم 2-3 ساعات)
الاسبوع الاول------------
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit  41 Countries, nationalities and language
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 35 Countries, nationalities and language
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 38 Weather
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 36 Weather
يوم واحد
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 37 The physical world
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 51 the natural world
يوم واحد 
English Grammar in Use
Unit 1 and 2
يوم واحد
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 1 and 2
يومين
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 39 Using the land
Unit 40 Animals and insects
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 42 Global Problems
Unit 49 The Environment 
الاسبوع الثاني------------
يوم واحد
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Unit 3
يومين
English Grammar in Use
Unit 3,4,5 and 6
اربع ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 42 The body and what it does
Unit 43 Describing people’s appearance
Unit 45 Human feelings and actions
Unit 44 describing character
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 37 Describing people: appearance
Unit 38 Describing people: character
Unit 39 relationships
الاسبوع الثالث--------------------
يوم
English Grammar in Use
Units 98 and 99
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 4 and 5
يوم
English Grammar in Use
Units 100 and 101
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 46 Family and friends
Unit 47 Ages and stages
3 ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 7,8,9 and 10
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 6 and 7
الاسبوع الرابع-------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
48 Daily routines
49 Homes and buildings
يومين
Unit 50 Around the home 1
Unit 51 Around the home 2
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 40 at home
اربع ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75 and 76
الاسبوع الخامس----------------
ثلاث ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 77, 78, 79, 80 and 81
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 8 and 9
ثلاث ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 27, 28,29 and 30
الاسبوع السادس----------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 31 and 32
يومين
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 11, 12, 13 and 14
3 ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 29, 30, 31, 32, 33 and 34
يوم
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 10 and 11
الاسبوع السابع------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36 and 37
الاسبوع الثامن------------
يوم
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Unit 54 Health: illness and disease
Unit 55 Health: injuries
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Unit 53 Health and medicine
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 12,13,14 and 15
اربع ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 11, 12, 13, 14,15, 16, 17 and 18
الاسبوع التاسع---------------------
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12
يومين
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 8, 9, 10, 16 and 17
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 16, 17 and 18
الاسبوع العاشر---------------------
خمس ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90 and 91
يومين
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17
الاسبوع الحادي عشر----------------
خمس ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 and 26
يومين
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 19, 20 and 21
الاسبوع الثاني عشر----------------
4 ايام
English Grammar in Use
Units 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 25
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 33, 34, 35 and 36
الاسبوع الثالث عشر--------------
اربع ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27 and 28
ثلاث ايام
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 22, 23, 24 and 25
الاسبوع الرابع عشر --------------
English Grammar in Use
Units, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36 and 37
الاسبوع الخامس عشر------------
3 ايام
English Vocab Pre-intermediate
Units 90, 91, 92, 93, 94 and 95
اربع ايام
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76 and 77
الاسبوع السادس عشر-------------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51 and 52
الاسبوع السابع عشر----------------
English Vocab Upper-intermediate
Units 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87 and 88
الاسبوع الثامن عشر----------------
Phrasal Verbs in Use
Units 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34 and 35
الاسبوع التاسع عشر --------------
English Grammar in Use
Units 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67 and 68
الاسبوع العشرون ----------------
English Grammar in Use
121, 122, 123, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133, 134, 135 and 136
في البداية الموضوع هيبقي مش سهل ولكن بعد اول اسبوعين هتلاقي كل شوية الموضوع اسهل و هتلاقي استيعابك زاد مع كل شهر يعدي المهم تلتزم بالجدول و تذاكر كل يوم. احنا مش خلصنا كل الكتب كدا ولكن كنت مضطر التزم بوقت معين علشان الناس تنجز و تتعلم ، عموما التعلم عملية مش بتنتهي انت عايز توصل لمرحلة انك تتكلم و تكتب و تنطق كويس والخطة هتبقي مناسبة جدا لكدا في الوقت المتاح و ربنا يوفقكم جميعا.
كتب الخطة وقاموس اكسفورد
علي الميديا فاير
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/3ej2q33nsk57h/LearningEnglishIntermediate
علي جوجل درايف
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzXUdSWn9JveVTFpZllQMkttS3M


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كورس سريع لجزء الكتابة في امتحان IELTS مدته ساعة و نصف علي 38 فيديو قصير

 Advanced IELTS Writing Process by Melbourne English

الحجم 721 ميجا وهو مفيد جدا ، لو انت لسا مبتدأ يبقي تذاكر كتب عن باقي الاجزاء و تخلي الفيديو دا في الاخر. الكورس تم ضغطه ببرنامج winrar ، يعني لازم تفك الضغط الاول بعد التحميل.

https://www.mediafire.com/?vu9zo3boug9f2ra


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كورس سريع مدته ساعة و نصف فقط عن الجرامر و الكتابة و علامات الترقيم في الانجليزية ، حجمه 371 ميجا و مضغوط ببرنامج winrar علي الويندوز (يمكنك استخدام برنامج RAR علي الاندرويد لفك الضغط)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n970g62l9g8ktcj/Improve_Your_English_Uploaded_By_Michael_Youssef.rar
ممكن تاخده كمراجعة سريعة جدا بعد خطة المبتدئين او قبل خطة المستوي المتوسط.


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كتير من دارسي الإنجليزية بيشتكوا من علم الصوتيات 
او ال  "Phonetics" ،، 
الكورس دا حقيقى أجمل شئ ممكن يعلمك الصوتيات هو حوالى 5 سااعات 
اسمه " American Accent Course: 50 Rules You Must Know " 
دا اللينك : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMWLonGMhZ1yrpz1ZI32dlQ?app=desktop
ممكن تحمله لأنه غالبا سياسة اليوتيوب بتمسحه لأن ليه حقوق نشر 

ممكن كمان تشوف البوست دا مهم جدا : https://goo.gl/ZWcjle

#Mostafalization_English


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

نسخة ناطقة للجمل بالانجليزي الامريكي و البريطاني (لا يحتاج للانترنت) من قاموس Oxford Learner's Dictionary للاندرويد ، مش زي قاموس لونجان اغلب نطق الجمل بالبريطاني لا اكسفورد بينطق الاتنين و يديك حرية الاختيار تعمل دونلود لنطق الجمل بالامريكي او البريطاني

 بعد لما هتنزل الملف و تعمل install عادي هيطلع القائمة زي الصورة دي.

حمل القاموس من

Download Dictionary 47.7 MB

وبعدين لو عايز النطق الامريكي للكلمات و الجمل نزل الملفات

Download NAmE headword audio 284.2 MB

 Download NAmE spoken sentences 519.6 MB

ادخل علي الرابط التالي و اضغط download علشان تنزل الملف للاندرويد الاول و بعدين اضغط زي ما باين في الصورة علي Download Dictionary و بعد كدا لو عايز الانجليزي الامريكي هتنزل الملفين NAmE و مفيش داعي تنزل البريطاني لو عايز الانجليزي الامريكي فقط.
زي ما قلت كتير قبل كدا ، عايز تتعلم الكلام بالانجليزي انطق كل يوم مع القاموس ساعة ، كلمات و جمل ، حتي لو مش فاهم اي حاجة انطق بجانب انك بتتعلم جرامر من الخطة و بتترجم كل كلمة تقابلها في الكتب.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveeGMyblUzcl9HRW8/view


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كورس سهل فيديو علشان تتعلم النطق بشكل مختصر، مدته لا تزيد عن بضع ساعات.
Udemy - Perfect English Pronunciation Practice
https://www.mediafire.com/?7ksvdcw3755d2u2
#LearnwithMichaelYoussef


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

كل اللى بيتعلم لغه اجنبيه اياً كانت 
لازم تفهم ان ال Grammar  مش كل حاجه &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

و دا بسبب شوية اï»µسباب دى &#55357;&#56391;

1 - أغلب الناس اللى بيتكلموا انجليزي كل اللى يعرفوه من قواعد الـGrammar حوالى 35% بس لأنهم مش بيدرسوه ولكن بيكتسبوه من سياق الكلام والمحادثات. 

2 - تقدر تتعلم الـGrammar من سماعك لمحادثات كتيرة زي اللى في الأفلام والنشرات وكمان قراءة الكتب والأخبار. 

3 - مذاكرة الـGrammar لوحدها مش مفيدة في عملية التعلم ومش هتساعدك في تحسين اللغة ï»·نك لازم تمارس اللغة بشكل أكتر من كدا 

4 - إنما لو بتدرس إنجليزي كلغة تانية ف إنت بتعرف Grammar أكتر من Native أو اللى لغته الأم هي الإنجليزية  

5 - قواعد الـGrammar مهمة لكنها هتتحسن كل ما هتتكلم أكتر و أكتر

طب دلوقتي نعمل إيه بقى ؟ 

&#55357;&#56392; ادخل على الموقع ده هتلاقي عليه أفلام وثاقية كتيرة جدا ابدأ اتفرج عليها كلها 

&#55357;&#56393; http://bit.ly/1Rh8iAm

&#55357;&#56392; كمان دوول شوية مواقع ادخل عليهم هتلاقى مقالات كويسة باللغة الإنجليزية .. اقرأها كلها ^_^

&#55357;&#56393; http://huff.to/1LF3LCj 
&#55357;&#56393; http://econ.st/1LF3L5e 
&#55357;&#56393; http://nyti.ms/1LF3IGp 

#الجرامررر_مهم_لككن_مش_كل_حاجة 

#عافر_هتووصل âک؛âک؛
#FYF_Team <3


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

#تعلم_الإنجليزية  #كورسات_إنجليزي

مقدمـــة 1 http://goo.gl/0tHcqR
مقدمـــة 2  http://goo.gl/Os7Diq
الحلقة الأولي : http://goo.gl/kJfOpS
الحـلقة الثانيـة : http://goo.gl/rg52HE
الحـلقة الثالثـة : http://goo.gl/qWkyLY
الحـلقة الرابعة : http://goo.gl/O2tq55
الحـلقة الخامسة : http://goo.gl/W8xpb9
الحـلقة السادسة : http://goo.gl/lDAZZA
الحـلقة السابعة : http://goo.gl/tqMyHc
الحـلقة الثامنة : http://goo.gl/zF2adq
الحـلقة التاسعة : http://goo.gl/nYwFyU
 
إختبر مستواك في الإنجليزية من هنا https://goo.gl/5wk6jL
معلومات عامة : http://goo.gl/kjKCiZ
حسن نطقك من هنا https://goo.gl/pFLlYx
حسن نطقك أكثر من هنا : http://goo.gl/e5ngv5
معلومات عامة : http://goo.gl/RXaYCT
مشكلات لغوية : http://goo.gl/YHgcgV
الإنجليزية البريطانية و الانجليزية الاميركية : http://goo.gl/wlPiAT
البوست الخرافة http://goo.gl/43lJ4P
أطول الكلمات http://goo.gl/vSfCMA
قواعد الحروف التي لا تُنطق 1: http://goo.gl/v7k53C
قواعد الحروف التي لا تُنطق 2: http://goo.gl/X3pdjW
معلومات عن الـ TOEFL :http://goo.gl/y93eGH
معلومات 2 عن الـ TOEFL : http://goo.gl/10nNR4
معلومات عن الـ IELTS http://goo.gl/apo26D
الفرق بين التوفل والأيلتس : http://goo.gl/fQn3Y3
مصادر لـ IELTS http://goo.gl/tQAwL5
مصادر لـ IELTS http://goo.gl/v04jVm
مصادر لـ TOEFL http://goo.gl/lPVI5c
مصادر لـ TOEFL & IELTS http://goo.gl/9RfmKz
  
 مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 1 : http://goo.gl/UTbvad
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 2 : http://goo.gl/5eSrzV
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 3 : http://goo.gl/eF3EeB
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 4 : http://goo.gl/ItM7yi
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 5 : http://goo.gl/erlMaH
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 6 : http://goo.gl/DWqmtZ
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 7 : http://goo.gl/K0PKoG
مواقع لتعلم اللهجة الأميركية : http://goo.gl/aTtpPk
مواقع لتعلم اللهجة البريطانية : http://goo.gl/F8y6o9
مواقع لتعلم اللهجة الاسترالية : http://goo.gl/Cv6FY7
مواقع للمحادثة الانجليزية : http://goo.gl/3ZUeoK
تطبيقات لتعلم اللهجة الأميركية : goo.gl/GAVzwh
مواقع للتعلم عن بُعد : http://goo.gl/Z7UGWQ
مواقع قد تغير حياتك : http://goo.gl/x4AoFn
قنوات يوتيوب : http://goo.gl/NOorP1
قنوات يوتيوب2 : http://goo.gl/zHAC9J
مواقع أكثر إحترافية https://goo.gl/doDJO9
موقع للمُحادثات اليومية : http://goo.gl/vb86B
   
___________________________________ 
Follow 
https://www.facebook.com/Mr.Mohammed.Abdel.Fattah


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

فيه موقع بيقرأ اي جملة تكتبها بالامريكي و البريطاني و لغات تانية 
https://www.ivona.com/us/
جميل جدا ممكن تدرب معاه علي نطق الجمل.


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

الكتاب دا يا شباب مهم جدا عشان توصل للمستوي ال Advanced  ،، أغلب الكلمات اللى بنزلها ع صفحتى منه ، مينفعش ميكونش معاك وانا مش ببالغ لإن محتواه يستاهل أكتر من كدا 

لينك التحميل : 
https://vk.com/doc208922441_255515652?hash=c6756bc519796d2281&dl=3168b7878f5c8af9df

#Mostafalization_English


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

الكتاب دا يا شباب مهم جدا عشان توصل للمستوي ال Advanced  ،، أغلب الكلمات اللى بنزلها ع صفحتى منه ، مينفعش ميكونش معاك وانا مش ببالغ لإن محتواه يستاهل أكتر من كدا 

لينك التحميل : 
https://vk.com/doc208922441_255515652?hash=c6756bc519796d2281&dl=3168b7878f5c8af9df

#Mostafalization_English


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

6 مواقع لتصحيح أخطاء الـGrammar

لو بتبعت إيميلات في شغلك أو محتاج تكتب إيميل لشركة علشان تقدم على شغل
أو بتشتغل في الـSocial Media وبترد على الـFans بالـEnglish المواقع دي هتحتاجها أيا كان نوع الـText اللى بتكتبه لأنها بتصححلك الأخطاء الموجوده في كلامك سواء في الـGrammar أو أخطاء في الـSpelling.
يعني لو عاوز كتاتبتك تكون من غير أخطاء لازم تستخدم المواقع دي علشان تراجع اللى بتكتبة الأول قبل ماتبعته.

أول موقع هو reverso وده بالنسبالى أفضلهم فعلا موقع ممتاز في تصحيح الأخطاء الموجوده في الـText.
http://bit.ly/1nKGesP

تاني موقع onlinecorrection بتاخود الكلام Copy وPaste في المربع الموجود في الموقع وتعمل Submit علشان يصحح الكلام
http://bit.ly/1nKGpEq

موقع grammarly الموقع مميز جدا لأنه بيصححلك الكلام أثناء الكتابة وكمان ليه Extension ممكن تنزلة على الجهاز بحيث وانت بتكتب Post مثلا يبدأ يصححلك أثناء الكتابة.
https://app.grammarly.com/

موقع grammarcheck هنا الموقع بيصحح أخطاء الـGrammar والـSpelling Mistakes وكمان الـPunctuation Mistakes

http://www.grammarcheck.net/editor/

موقع polishmywriting بيصححلك الأخطاء وكمان بيقترح عليك تعديلات جديدة
http://www.polishmywriting.com/

آخر موقع هو spellcheckplus وده خاص بأخطاء الـGrammar والـSpelling
http://spellcheckplus.com/

#STJEgypt


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

190 مشاركة من مشاركاتي علي شكل صور في ملف مضغوط ببرنامج winrar ، و شكرا لمستر محمد عباس علي تعبه فيهم.
الرابط علي google drive
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzXUdSWn9JveZjl2OFplcmM2ZjQ
الرابط علي mediafire
https://www.mediafire.com/?0c8wkh8l4el6jo6


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

رفعنالكم القواميس علي Dropbox منفعش 
رفعناهم علي google drive منفعش 
لكن عرفنا المشكلة فين عموما &#55357;&#56833;âœ‹ 
الابلكيشن مكنش مضغوط فعشان كده كان بيتحذف من قبل الدرايف نفسه فأحنا ضغطناه وحطيناه كمان علي ميديا فاير &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56490;

1- قاموس Longman للاندرويد فونز 
ممكن من خلاله تسمع نطق أي كلمة أو حتي تعرف معاني ال Phrasal verbs or idioms وكله كله &#55357;&#56447; 
حمله من هنا 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/udu8p8arcp91vva/long.rar

2- قاموس Verbace افضل قاموس انجلش عربي وعربي انجلش ممكن تشوفه حتي الان 
حمله من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cckpzg920kjf4ip/com.verbace.verbaceapp.rar

بعد ما تحملوهم فكوا الضغط عن طريق برنامج Easy unrar وده تقدر تلاقيه علي جوجل بلاي بمجرد كتابة اسمه في السيرش 

مفيش اسهل من كده اهو 
#English_دليفري


----------



## Maran+atha (8 يناير 2017)

شكرا كثير لمجهودك الرائع 
اختى الغالية المميزة philanthropist 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2017)

حقيقى مجهود اكتر من رااااااااائع
واكيد هيخدم ناس كتير 
شكرااااااااااا لتعبك 
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك
ويجعلها دايما مثمره​


----------



## philanthropist (8 يناير 2017)

مروركم الاروع اتمنى تستفيدوا من الموضوع


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

امتحن واعرف مستواك في امتحان الايلتس مجانا عن طريق الموقع ده: 
http://ieltsonlinetests.com/

استعد للامتحان عن طريق الحل الكثير... المهم تعرف كل تفاصيل الاختبار. 

Please share


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

كورس ل Academic IELTS مخصوص لاي حد عايز يجيب درجة عالية اسمه
IELTS - How To Achieve An Overall Band Score Of 9
الكورس عبارة عن 15 فيديو صغير بيشرح ازاي تجيب درجة عالية مع الامثلة ، انا ضغطتهم في ملف واحد و الرابط رفعته علي ميديا فاير و حجمه 730 ميجا و بالتالي لازم تنزله علي wifi مش باقة.
https://www.mediafire.com/?scmfqhgt7pnt38c
مايكل يوسف


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

ازاي تجهز نفسك للايلتس (مع الكتب كلها)IELTS 

الايلتس امتحان دولي معترف به و هو مطلوب للهجرة و المنح و حتي لو عايز تثبت لاي شركة ان مستواك في اللغة عالي (طبعا لو جبت 7 من 9 او اكتر) ، دي مجموعة كتب تقدر تبدأ بها علي حسب مستواك طبعا.
اولا محتاج قاموس ناطق (ينطق الجمل كمان) علشان تمارس اللغة يوميا عن طريق نطق 50 جملة يوميا كل جملة انطقها 5 مرات مثلا ، الجمل مش هتكتبها ولكنها موجودة في القاموس ، ابحث عن كلمة هتلاقي عليها جمل مع شرح المعني بتاعها.
دا قاموس لونجمان و فعلا من احسن القواميس
https://www.facebook.com/Michael.Y.Labib/posts/489249984597398
الرابط دا في شرح كامل لتثبيت القاموس بالتفصيل و روابط ميديا فايبر
------------------------
لو انت لسا مبتدأ خالص في اللغة و قلقان محتاج تذاكر الكتاب دا و هو سهل و خفيف
Basic English Grammar Book 1
http://www.mediafire.com/view/tdjtbundfbofpjf/Basic_English_Grammar,_Book_1.pdf
طبعا هتترجم كل كلمة في قاموس انجليزي عربي الاول ، و الموضوع صعب في البداية بس نتيجته فعالة جدا ، عموما لازم تعرف النطق الصحيح باستخدام قاموس لونجمان.

-----------------------
محتاج كتاب جرامر تاني علشان الايلتس فعلا بيختبر كل المهارات و البداية الصحيحة بتكون بالجرامر ، الكتاب دا هيعلمك كتير فعلا
Longman Fundamentals of English Grammar
http://www.mediafire.com/view/z9aof..._Fundamentals_Of_English_Grammar.(3Rd_Ed).pdf
اجتهد

----------------------
الكتاب دا اسمه
ENGLISH COURSE  Barron's IELTS  BOOK with Audio CDs  Third Edition (2013)
هيبقي صعب عليك شوية لو مستواك في اللغة مش متوسط ، عموما هتترجم كل كلمة ، و تجتهد فيه. هو فعلا رائع و شامل كل اجزاء الامتحان و بيعلمك كل شيء و معاه اسطوانتين للملفات الصوتية.
https://www.mediafire.com/?p102r3p07qpmogr
هياخد منك شهرين لوحده الكتاب

----------------------
 الكتاب دا هيوسع حصيلة كلماتك و الكاتب مركز طبعا علي الكلمات المهمة لامتحان الايلتس
CHECK YOUR VOCABULARY FOR IELTS
http://www.mediafire.com/view/l6vrvhbbdyqhz84/CHECK_YOUR_VOCABULARY_FOR__IELTS(2).pdf
المفروض يخلص في اقل من شهر

----------------------
الكتابين دول مخصوصين لاجزاء القراءة و الكتابة واعتقد كتاب الكتابة اهم لناس كتير

IELTS Advantage Reading Skills
IELTS Advantage Writing Skills
http://www.mediafire.com/view/8il5v5e5piaciwe/IELTS_Advantage_-_Reading_Skills.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/view/udp97frxlx1bh6r/IELTS_Advantage._Writing_Skills.pdf

فاضل كدا كتاب واحد بس 

-----------------------
المفروض دلوقتي انك بتذاكر انجليزي بقالك علي الاقل ست شهور (او نقول 3 شهور وقت كامل بتذاكر طول اليوم و بدون انقطاع) ، فاضل تتمرن علي الامتحانات
دا ملف ب 6 اختبارات كاملة و اجوبتها و شرح ليه الاجابة دي صح و الباقي غلط ، فعلا هتستفيد به جدا و هتكون جاهز لامتحان
IELTS FOR ACCADEMIC PURPOSES PRACTICE TEST WITH AUDIO CD
https://www.mediafire.com/?4ofb74hwbmk98l1

بالتوفيق للجميع و اعمل شير علشان اكبر عدد من الناس تتعلم 
في اخ لنا في الصفحة نصح بالكورس دا كمان 
https://www.edx.org/course/ielts-academic-test-preparation-uqx-ieltsx


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

خطة مذاكرة لطلاب كلية تربية و مدرسي اللغة الانجليزية (لازم تعمل شير)

اولا الخطة هي اساس لو حد فيكم عايز ياخد شهادة متخصصة في التدريس سواء TEFL او CELTA ، كمان بفترض انك بتعرف انجليزي مش مبتدأ يعني. مش هقدر اقولك هتقدر تخلص الخطة في كام شهر لاني معرفش هتذاكر كام ساعة في اليوم و بتعمل ايه و انت بتذاكر ، مثلا فيه مدرس مستواه قوي جدا في الفهم ممكن يقرأ و يذاكر كتاب في اسبوع و شخص اخر ياخد 3 شهور. المهم "تبدأ صح و تبدأ بسرعة". ولكن هعمل جدول للمبتدئين ، لو مستواك كويس هتمشي اسرع في الجدول.

اول حاجة الكتب بتاعت الخطة 
 The Teacher's Grammar Book
 Oxford Guide to English Grammar
 English Prepositions Explained
 Writing Academic English
 Teach EFL The Complete Guide
 How to Teach Pronunciation
 How to Teach English
 25 Biggest Mistakes Teachers Make and How to Avoid Them
حمل الكتب من هنا ، لو مش بتعرف تستخدم موقع ال mediafire .... اتعلم.
https://www.mediafire.com/?g7i7bivb797qimo

خلي بالك ان الموضوع مش كتب و خلاص ، مكنش حد احتار ، الموضوع هو اسلوب مذاكرتك للكتب. قبل ما نتكلم عن مذاكرة الكتب لازم تجيب كشكول للكلمات الجديدة و كشكول اخر للتعبيرات الجديدة عليك ، لازم تنطق كل كلمة في قاموس زي اكسفورد او لونجمان (وتترجمها الي العربية في قاموس صخر و هتلاقي القواميس تحت بالروابط) لانك لو مدرس قوي بدون نطق انجليزي سليم تبقي مش مدرس. لو انت زي كتير من خريجي كليات التخصص مستواك في الانجليزي ضعيف يبقي هتتعب في البداية اوي بس النتيجة هتكون روعة و اضمن لك انك لو مشيت علي الخطة هتبقي مدرس ناجح و تقدر تسافر برا كمان. يبقي: 
1- هتعمل كشكول للكلمات و هتنطق كل كلمة جديدة في قاموس انجليزي (الرابط في اخر المشاركة) 
2- كشكول للتعبيرات الجديدة و الملاحظات زي الفرق بين استخدام المضارع التام و الماضي البسيط مثلا (و انا بنزل علي صفحتي كتير كمان)
3- ممكن الموضوع يوصل انك في البداية تترجم كل كلمة ، عادي مش عيب و مش تيأس ، لازم تتعب علشان مستواك يبقي عالي في اللغة و التدريس.
4- في الاول هتترجم الكلمات في قاموس عربي من اختيارك لغاية ما تجمع حصيلة كلمات كويسة و تقدر تستخدم القاموس الانجليزي انجليزي.
5- انطق كل يوم جمل مع قاموس لونجمان للويندوز او اكسفورد للاندرويد ، حتي لو مش فاهم انطق الجمل و خلاص علشان تتعود انك تتكلم اللغة. اكتب اي كلمة في مربع البحث بتاع القاموس و اضغط enter هتلاقي الكلمة ظهرت و عليها جمل للاستخدمات بتاعتها. انطق كل جملة خمس مرات مع القاموس ، اعمل كدا كل يوم ساعة.
الشهر الاول (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
The Teacher's Grammar Book

الكتاب دا جميل جدا لانه بيعلمك تعلم الجرامر و كمان لا يفترض ان مستواك عالي فيه ، يعني مقدمة كويسة للموضوعين. انا اخترته في البداية قبل كتاب اكسفورد في الجرامر علشان تفهم ايه المطلوب منك كمدرس الاول وبعدين و انت بتذاكر جرامر تبقي عارف هتستخدمه ازاي في الفصل و في نفس الوقت بتقوي و توسع معرفتك.

الشهر الثاني و الثالث (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
Oxford Guide to English Grammar
الكتاب دا اكثر من رائع في الجرامر و هياخد منك علي الاقل شهرين مذاكرة ، عادي لو اخد حتي 3 شهور ، المهم تفهم انك مش مجرد بتقرأ الكتاب و خلاص ، لا انت بتذاكر و بتتعلم جمل جديدة ممكن تكتب زيها علشان يبقي فيه ممارسة و ممكن تنطقها في القاموس و ممكن تكون بتكتب ملاحظات علي كل حاجة اتعلمتها طول الطريق. الكتاب هيضع لك قاعدة قوية كمدرس في الجرامر و دا شيء مهم جدا لمهارات اللغة الاربعة.

الشهر الرابع (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
English Prepositions Explained
حروف الجر مشكلة لاغلب الناس ، مش بس لنا ولكن حتي لاهل اللغة ساعات. لازم كمدرس تبقي مستريح معاها جدا ، الكتاب صغير مش كبير ، محتاج تكتب كتير و تنطق في القاموس زي ما قولنا و تقرأ ما كتبته علشان تتعود علي الكلام بالانجليزي.

الشهر الخامس (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
Writing Academic English
كمدرس عايز يحترف المهنة و ياخد دورة متخصصة في التدريس زي TEFL او CELTA لازم بكل تأكيد تطور مهارة الكتابة عندك ، لان بيطلب منك اعتقد
four written assignments (each 1,000 words)
علي اي حال لازم كمدرس تكون عند المهارة انك تكتب صح علشان تعلم الطلاب مهارة الكتابة.

الشهر السادس (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
Teach EFL The Complete Guide
الكتاب دا هيعلمك ازاي تدرس انجليزي للطلاب و ازاي تدير الفصل و تعلم الطلاب عن طريق الامتحانات و تقيم مستواهم ، هيعلمك ازاي تدرسلهم القراءة ، الكتابة ، التحدث ، الاستماع. هيقولك علي الاخطاء الشائعة و هيعلمك كمان ازاي تحضر الدرس بشكل احترافي

الشهر السابع (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
How to Teach Pronunciation
من اسم الكتاب باين اوي انه هيعلمك اسلوب تشرح به النطق في اللغة الانجليزية للطلاب و في نفس الوقت انت هتتعلم ، ولكن خلي بالك انك من اول يوم بتنطق الكلمات في قاموس انجليزي انجليزي و لو متخصص في اللغة اكيد درست صوتيات في الكلية طبعا.

الشهر الثامن (مذاكرة لا تقل عن خمس ساعات يوميا)
How to Teach English
الكتاب دا رائع و هو شبيه بمواضيع Teach EFL شوية و لكنه بيتوسع ، الكتاب دا مهم جدا.

ممكن توقف الخطة عند الكتاب دا و انك كدا فعلا جاهز تشتغل في مدرسة خاصة او لغات او تستعد لشهادة TEFL او CELTA لو تخصصك انجليزي او لا مش مهم. لو معاك شهادة احترافية في التدريس هتشتغل في التدريس مفيش مشكلة. اخر كتاب هو

25 Biggest Mistakes Teachers Make and How to Avoid Them
انا شايف انه مهم لانه بيعلمك ايه هي الاخطاء بتاعت المدرسين ، مش في الانجليزي نفسه لالا ولكن كمدرس ، الكتاب مهم ولكنه غير مرتبط بالخطة ارتباط كبير ، المفروض كل المدرسين تقرأ الكتاب دا.

هل ممكن اذاكر الخطة في وقت اقل؟ 
 طبعا ممكن بس الوقت هيزيد يعني عايز تفرغ كامل ، لو ذاكرت طول اليوم فعلا ممكن تخدها في خمس شهور مثلا.

رابط اهم قاموس انجليزي انجليزي بخطوات تثبيته علي الويندوز (لونجمان)
https://www.facebook.com/Michael.Y.Labib/posts/489249984597398
القاموس للاندرويد (اكسفورد مش لونجمان)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveeGMyblUzcl9HRW8/view
نسخة ناطقة للجمل بالانجليزي الامريكي و البريطاني (لا يحتاج للانترنت) من قاموس Oxford Learner's Dictionary للاندرويد ، مش زي قاموس لونجان اغلب نطق الجمل بالبريطاني لا اكسفورد بينطق الاتنين و يديك حرية الاختيار تعمل دونلود لنطق الجمل بالامريكي او البريطاني
 بعد لما هتنزل الملف و تعمل install عادي هيطلع القائمة زي الصورة دي.
حمل القاموس من
Download Dictionary 47.7 MB
 وبعدين لو عايز النطق الامريكي للكلمات و الجمل نزل الملفات
Download NAmE headword audio 284.2 MB
Download NAmE spoken sentences 519.6 MB

رابط تحميل قاموس صخر للويندوز (6 ميجا فقط) ، القاموس بيترجم من و الي الانجليزية و هو كويس جدا
https://www.mediafire.com/?wgb10f49pxl9v9h

محتاج تفك الضغط بس و تعمل الخطوة دي فقط
Control Panel --> languages --> Region and language --> Administrative 
وبعدين Change System Locale و اختار العربية مصر و لازم تعمل ريستارت ساعتها
#LearnwithMichaelYoussef


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

مجموعة كتب Collins لامتحان IELTS كاملة
 ممكن تبدأ بكتاب الجرامر الاول مع كتاب المفردات 
Collins Grammar For IELTS
Collins Vocabulary For IELTS
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveQnV4eXFPUUJLUDA/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveNUF3endIWmVnYVE/view
بعد كدا ممكن تذاكر الاربع كتب الخاصة بالمهارات مع بعض ، كل يوم مهارة بالترتيب دا
Collins Reading For IELTS
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveODNmZUU1dXloOWs/view
Collins Listening For IELTS
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveOEVsMXRwX3VrRzA/view
Collins Speaking For IELTS
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9Jvedk5XTG52dFBUSW8/view
Collins Writing For IELTS
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzXUdSWn9JveYkxuc043Mk5NSlU/view
اربع كتب مضغوطة ببرنامج winrar علي الويندوز علشان الملفات الصوتية ، لازم تفك الضغط علي الويندوز الاول ، او تنزل برنامج فك الضغط RAR علي الاندرويد
#LearnwithMichaelYoussef


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

ختامها مسك ^_^ 
بجد ناس رائعين وكلهم أستاذتى ولازم تستفيدوا منهم بقدر الإمكان

Ibrahim Wafa
https://www.facebook.com/hema.ali.94
ابراهيم سافر منحة YES المقدمة من AFS  
وخد منحة لدراسة اللغة الانجليزية فى الاميدايست
ومؤسس The Conversation Cafe 
وشغل فى Amideast

Mostafa Jamal
https://www.facebook.com/mostafa.j.khalil
 مصطفى مسافر فى منحة دراسية لمدة 5 سنين فى الصين 

Momen Ashraf 
https://www.facebook.com/moamen003
مؤمن بيدرس فى تركيا وعضو اتحاد الطلاب المصريين فى تركيا 
____________________________________________________
Youssof Salhen
https://www.facebook.com/YoussoF.MoSLeM

يوسف منحة SUSI  برنامج SUSI Religious Pluralism 
وممكن تستفيد منه فى الانجلش والمنح عامة 
Khould abdelhakim 
https://www.facebook.com/kholoud.abdelhakim.9
خلود سافرت منحة SUSI برنامج SUSI Women’s Leadership

Mohamed Elewa
https://www.facebook.com/m.elewa94
  محمد سافر منحة  SUSI  برنامج SUSI - Social Entrepreneurship 
______________________________________________________
ال4 دول سافروا منحة NESA
ممكن بردو تستفيد منهم فى الانجلش والمنح عامة 
Abdullah Amer
https://www.facebook.com/Amership9

Youssof Mekawy 
https://www.facebook.com/youssef.mekawy

Saleh Gamaly 
https://www.facebook.com/sf.gamaly

Mustafa Habib 
https://www.facebook.com/Mustafahabib0
ممكن تستفيد منه فى إدارة المشاريع وMOOC
____________________________________________________

Ahmed Zakaraya
https://www.facebook.com/CIVIL.ENG.Ahmed.Zakarya.Ahmed
 أحمد سافر منحة MEPI 
_____________________________________________________
أحمد مصطفى 
https://www.facebook.com/AhmadIbnMustafa
 منحة FLTA
_________________________________________________ 
الناس الجامديين جدا فى الانجلش والترجمة 
Mustafa Elnady
Mustafa Mahmoud 
https://www.facebook.com/mostafa.mahmoud.1992

Abo Almagd elsonbaty 
https://www.facebook.com/aboelmagd.ali

 ________________________________________
أحمد عبدالحميد 
https://www.facebook.com/ahmed.abdelhamid22

الباحث عن الحكمة
Mustafa Abdelsabour
بجد الاتنين دول صفحتهم تحتوى على كنوز وهما كنوز تابعوهم :]
_______________________________________

اللى مهتمين بالماركتينج 

Ahmed Basyone 
https://www.facebook.com/ahmed.basyouney.1

Ahmed Adel 
https://www.facebook.com/iAhmedAdel

Adel Mohamed
https://www.facebook.com/AdelSocializer
التسويق الالكترونى 

Dina Samy
https://www.facebook.com/dina.samy.77

Mohamed El fiky
https://www.facebook.com/MOh.ElFiky

­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­____________________________________
المحاسبة 
Ayman Elsherbiny

Ahmed Osama

Abdelrahman Magdy
_____________________________________
Nashwa Mahmoud
البورصة ودراسات الجدوى وانجاز مصر 
______________________________________
Mahmoud Khalifa
Accounting and auditing
career direction
bussines skills
and 
the rules of work
animation
___________________________
منح جوه مصر 

Ahmed Amaar

Ahmed El Gebaly
موقع للمنح : http://for9a.com/en
________________________________________

Social Media 
Kareem Samara 
https://www.facebook.com/kareemsamara

Ramy Ibrahim Mohamed

Mohamed Elsherif
Emad Ahmed
_________________________________________
ال2 دول سافروا تبع جوجل GSA 
AbdulRahman Nasser
Alaa Al Deftar
__________________________________________
الناس طلبة زراعة تابعوا الاتنين دول 
Jihad Talima
Mostafa Elsheme
__________________________________________
بعض صفحات أماكن لممارسة الانجلش
FOOD-us
iLearn
The Conversation Café
Highcharisma Academy
English Hangouts
Cairo ToastMasters Club
Mosaic Club

_________________________________________

صفحات هيفوتك كتير لو متبعتهاش 
Summer Training & Jobs
Grow up your mind / Engineering
Grow up your mind / Medical
Scholarship Resources دليل المنح الدراسية
Scholarshiper
Career Standout
S3Geeks
Gotcha لقيتها
طازة بطازة
وادي المشمش
Study in Turkey الدراسة في تركيا
Study USA-Egypt
Open It
Social Business Kits
Swap Round Project
EntrepreneurME
لازم تِعافر
iCareer
فكرة ومعلومة مفيدة
Education For Employment
NGO Jobs
Egypreneur

_____________________________________________

* ملحوظة : الناس دول بجد بيساهموا فى نشر العلم ومش بيتأخروا عن أى حد اعصروهم أسئلة  
#سفينة_عمدة
#أنت_أمة
#شير_فى_الخير
#ملكش_حجة
#علم_نفسك


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

ليه تروح تاخد كورس إنجليزي في الأجازة وإنت عندك وصلة نت ؟

البوست ده طويل شوية ... احفظه في مكان أمين و أنشره 
وانت بتشير البوست علشان في روابط كتير الفايس بوك هايعتبره سبام وهايسألك سؤال علشان التأكيد قبل النشر فاعمل السؤال ده قبل النشر (زي مثلاً اختار الصور اللي فيها كرسي او قطة)
ليه تروح تاخد كورس إنجليزي في الأجازة وإنت عندك وصلة نت ؟ أيا كان مستواك او طريقة التعلم المفضلة بالنسبة لك.
- لو عندك صعوبة في التواصل أو إيجاد الكلمات وإنت بتتكلم إنجليزي يبقي الكورس دة الأفضل ليك : https://goo.gl/Qgz5bk
- أما بقي لو عايز تتقن القواعد: دي أفضل قناة على اليوتيوب لشرح قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية : https://goo.gl/OjyxgX
- دة كورس الجامعة الأمريكية في إسطنبول 80 حلقة ومتقسم ل 3 مستويات : https://goo.gl/Zmztyv
-لو من الناس اللي بتزهق بسرعة : مستر دنكان عامل كورس محادثة 88 حلقة على اليوتيوب مدة الحلقة 7 دقايق بس : https://goo.gl/gOCZjV
ودي كمان : https://goo.gl/bhjV2n
وهنا إزاي تتعلم إنجليزي في 8 دقايق يوميا : https://goo.gl/qlWTz7
- للناس اللي سألتني عن كورسات باللغة العربية لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية : دة كورس كامل من أكاديمية الدارين : https://goo.gl/VUZ1ds
- اما بقي لو بتزهق من الكورسات فدي طريقة لتعلم الإنجليزي من الأفلام ومقاطع الفيديوا #ملكش_حجة : https://goo.gl/ox9RlK
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نيجي بقي للمشاكل اللي بتواجه معظم الناس في التعلم : 
- دي فيديوهات بتوضح أهم المشاكل اللي بتقابلك في تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية وكيفية التغلب عليها : https://goo.gl/9Bx2cb
- لو زهقت من ترجمة جوجل دي قائمة ببعض القواميس الممتازة في الترجمة : https://goo.gl/NGIcKb
- لو عايز تحدد مستواك في اللغة الإنجليزية المواقع دي تقدر تختبر نفسك عليها مجانا : http://goo.gl/tXqHbE 
http://goo.gl/QOfaZZ
- لو لسة مبتدأ في اللغة يبقي الموقع دة هو الخيار الأول : "باللغة العربية" : http://goo.gl/Kzh9I
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نيجي لمستوى الإحتراف : 
- لو مستواك متقدم في اللغة وعايز تطور نفسك أكتر يبقي قسم اللغة الإنجليزية في موقع "ALISON" مناسب جدا ليك : https://goo.gl/IuogVa
- لو عايز تخش مجال الترجمة دة كورس مجانا على اليوتيوب من البداية حتى الإحتراف : https://goo.gl/cMJKfP
- لو عايز تتواصل مع ناس بيتكلموا إنجليزي من جميع أنحاء العالم خش على الموقع دة لتبادل اللغات : http://goo.gl/3m1HbO
- ولو عايز تقرأ روايات أو كتب باللغة الإنجليزية، هنا 200 قصة قصيرة هيفيدوك جدا (ممكن تقرأهم أو تسمعهم " : http://goo.gl/G9LiZb
ولو عايز تقرأ مقالات إنجليزي في مجالات مختلفة فدي أفضل المواقع : http://goo.gl/58obEV
وهنا كمان ( ممكن تسمعهم ) : http://goo.gl/fUeoVl
وكمان هنا : (الموقع دة كنز ) : http://goo.gl/yo1Uzk
- ده كورس إنجليزي خاص بالمصطلحات التجارية "ناس كتير سألت عليه" : https://goo.gl/MQjt8l
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية باللهجة البريطانية:
1.موقع المعهد الثقافى البريطانى. حيث يقدم كافة خدماته بالمجان لجميع المستويات.
http://goo.gl/mbdEp9
2.موقع البى بى سى. بالاضافة إلى أنه بيوفر لك خدمة تعلم اللغة الانجليزية فبيوفر لك الاستماع إلى الراديو التليفزيون الانجليزى ومتابعة الشبكة الاخبارية.
http://goo.gl/CEv6RN
3.موقع الجارديان وده بيوفرلك خدمات زى موقع البى بى سى بالظبط. وبيأهلك للأيلتس بطريقة غير مباشرة. يعنى عن طريق الاخبار والفيديوهات السياسية والفنية والاقتصادية المتضمنة لكل الماتيريال المستخدم فى الايلتس.
http://goo.gl/aKiGqv
4.موقع به العديد من الفيديوهات لتعلم اللهجة البريطانية
http://goo.gl/NnmTpE
5.ده بقى عشان يظبطلك ال pronunciation بتاعك ويبقى بريطانى صِرف.
http://goo.gl/15CDEy
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع لتعلم الانجليزية باللهجة الامريكية.
1.موقع (L E online) بيوفرلك أكتر من خدمة للتعلم زى القواعد والكلمات والشات وبيديك نصايح عشان تحل المشكلات اللى بتواجهك أثناء التعلم.
http://goo.gl/ZAaBF2
2. موقع (effortless english) هتقدر من خلاله تعرف اسرار تحدث الانجليزية بطلاقة.
http://goo.gl/Vk2Jlc
3.موقع السى إن إن وده بيقدم نفس الخدمات اللى بيقدمها موقع البى بى سى ولكن باللهجة الامريكية.
http://goo.gl/eJ0qeW
4.ده موقع لمحادثات مكتوبة ومسموعة فى نفس الوقت.
http://goo.gl/5TRec6
5. ده موقع بيقدم لك فيديوهات وكورسات.
http://goo.gl/waMMtJ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية باللهجة الاسترالية.
1.موقع الشبكة الاسترالية وده من مميزاته إنه بيأهلك لإمتحان IELTS . وبرضه بيوفرلك الاخبار السياسية والاقتصادية للبلد.
http://goo.gl/lTGi03
2.دى شبكة الweekend الاسترالية .بتعرض أخبار وفيديوهات باللهجة الاسترالية بردو
http://goo.gl/wgsgqk
قنوات على اليوتيوب
• قناة Eng Vid بشرح العديد من المدرسين.
شرح جايمس http://goo.gl/Ua9pge
(شرح رونى http://goo.gl/OUPo9p
(شرح ريبيكا http://goo.gl/A4RSg2
(شرح جون http://goo.gl/sFQAS0
(شرح فالين http://goo.gl/DEoDBN
(شرح جايد http://goo.gl/CJt1lp
(شرح إيما http://goo.gl/0tzOFU
(شرح أدم http://goo.gl/mR2bLE
2.قناة أنجلو لينك
http://goo.gl/YI4plG
3.قناة جينيفر
http://goo.gl/PJa4PY
4.قناة Misterduncan
http://goo.gl/tJV2Td
5.قناة تعلم اللهجة الامريكية
http://goo.gl/ALzPF8
6.قناة OMG
http://goo.gl/S78494
7.قناة شيرى بوزى
http://goo.gl/4uOrrk
8.قناة ريتشل
http://goo.gl/iXHEtM
9.The daily english
http://goo.gl/zKL2sJ
10.English For you
http://goo.gl/C1OjFi
11. learn british english
http://goo.gl/GH72vT
.
12. REAL ENGLISH
http://goo.gl/D985NH
13. POD ENGLISH
http://goo.gl/UUtd2c
كفاية كده!؟ لا في دول كمان
دلوقت هاصنف لحضرتك شوية مواقع حسب مستوى الطالب .. ودى مواقع ثانوية
المبتدئين
=======
1.Blue level
http://goo.gl/pEVTm1
2. English Daily
http://goo.gl/psTLWv
3.fun easy english
http://goo.gl/4w5NJe
4.english tenses
http://goo.gl/U67Lye
المتوسطين
========
1.language
http://goo.gl/rd4DKn
2.english as a second language
http://goo.gl/uwt2AM
3.About
http://goo.gl/xHQo4l
4.learn english feel good
http://goo.gl/QP6glf
5.nonstop english
http://goo.gl/7z6Bc0
المتقدمين
=======
1.using english
http://goo.gl/BiMQa4
2.Test magic
http://goo.gl/FsJNyO
3.voice of america
http://goo.gl/3Gqx3e
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قواميس كورسات ودروس قواعد وامتحانات
كورسات :
• Grammar course
http://goo.gl/PqttXy
• Conversation course
http://goo.gl/RHYdkk
• Teaching English
http://goo.gl/xHHtb8
• Business English
http://goo.gl/uz2KQB
• 1-language
http://goo.gl/dYyKls
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع تقدر تذاكر من عليها القواعد:
• http://goo.gl/0YGAEN
• http://goo.gl/TdT5S7
• http://goo.gl/FjhjRl
• http://goo.gl/SWKwzW
• http://goo.gl/5dvuu4
موقع لإختبار الطالب فى الكلمات
• http://goo.gl/5aQiT0
مواقع لإختبارات التويفل والايلتس
• http://goo.gl/0DxanJ
• http://goo.gl/3UN4jR
• http://goo.gl/dBeiCt
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
امتحانات وتحديد مستوى
http://goo.gl/MtV4kQ
http://goo.gl/rbQvKr
http://goo.gl/X2TJJj
http://goo.gl/Ig8oPj
http://goo.gl/roohtm
http://goo.gl/S5nLXp
http://goo.gl/Pn3jsp
http://goo.gl/F2rJPX
http://goo.gl/2xSRNo
http://goo.gl/rW6Ija
http://goo.gl/IaBTDF
http://goo.gl/qXMgPo
http://goo.gl/PuoApu
http://goo.gl/kcsSWe
http://goo.gl/Z6jKSp
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
القواميس
- قاموس رائع عليه معظم اللغات
http://goo.gl/cZFjp1
-قاموس Longman
http://goo.gl/j4Y4Yo
-قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية
http://goo.gl/ouBVCe
-قاموس مترجم و الة بحث عن المترادفات و العكس
http://goo.gl/cZFjp1
-قاموس ماريام و يبستر للغة الانجليزية
http://goo.gl/pQXCRK
-افضل قاموسين على الاطلاق كامبردج واكسفورد
http://goo.gl/WzO6PY
http://goo.gl/c5xkyn
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
دى شوية قواميس لترجمة النصوص
1- http://www.freetranslation.com/
2- http://translation2.paralink.com/
3- http://www.worldlingo.com/
4- http://www.wordreference.com/
5- http://www.babelfish.com/
6- http://www.online/-translator.com/
7- http://www.onlinecorrection.com/
8- http://spellcheckplus.com/
9- http://www.whitesmoke.com/free-online-checker
10- http://www.grammarcheck.net/
12- http://goo.gl/e03z2q
مواقع متنوعة
=========
• http://goo.gl/ixr37g
• http://languagelearningbase.co/
• http://www.elllo.org/
• http://www.cambridgeenglish.org/
• http://www.englishwsheets.com/
• http://www.phrasemix.com/
• http://holmwoods.eu/
• http://www.newsinlevels.com/
موقع للتعلم بطريقة ممتعة جداً
• http://goo.gl/We3B36
مواقع لتعلم اللغة على طريقة التعليم المتبادل مع متحدث أصلى للغة.
• http://lang-8.com/
• www.busuu.com/
• www.conversationexchange.com/
• www.mylanguageexchange.com/
• http://www.easylanguageexchange.com/
• http://www.lingoglobe.com/
• https://www.verbling.com/
• http://www.italki.com/hl/en-us
• http://www.mylanguageexchange.com/
• http://www.conversationexchange.com/
لو عندك مشكلة في ال English ممكن تذاكر في موقع من دول
http://esl.about.com/
http://www.examenglish.com/
http://www.english-online.org.uk/index.html
https://www.verbling.com/classes
http://www.ego4u.com/
http://polyglotclub.com/
http://learnamericanenglishonline.com/
ودي مواقع للتعليم من خلال فيديوهات
http://www.engvid.com/
http://www.englishcentral.com/videos…
دي مواقع للتعليم بطريقة تبادل اللغات
http://conversationexchange.com/
http://learn.livemocha.com/
http://www.mylanguageexchange.com/
دي اضافة ممكن تعملها على google chrome
تظلل اي جزء يقراها بأي لغة وبالطريقة اللي عايزها
https://chrome.google.com/…/diagnfimeecdcecjpnkjgbnlelkclcpj
وفي كمان http://www.naturalreaders.com/
................................................................................................
المواقع دى مهمه جدا تقدر تجيب منها ترجمة الافلام
www.divxstation.com
http://subscene.com
____________________________________________________
ابدأ انجلش ازاى ومنين !؟ 
الإجابة هنا : http://goo.gl/fJgBMF
طيب يا سيدى انت دلوقتى اتعلمت انجلش ولازم تمارس اللغة على رأى المقولة المشهورة اللى بتقول " Use It or Lose IT" يعنى لو مستخدمتش اللغة هتنساه 
لو عايز أماكن لممارسة الانجلش مع عرب وأجانب مجانا أو بلوشى grin emoticon 
- http://goo.gl/kSUgmD
لو مقدم على منحة أو ناوى تقدم هتحتاج شوية اختبارات 
لو محتاج ماتريال تويفل هتلاقيهم هنا
- http://goo.gl/4900LM
- http://goo.gl/iZUotT
لو محتاج ماتريال أو نماذج امتحانات تويك هتلاقيهم هنا : 
- http://goo.gl/JN2apn
- http://goo.gl/A79fwJ
- http://goo.gl/rEkaoh
- http://goo.gl/lzd5Sh
- http://goo.gl/5WlPoL
- http://goo.gl/8X6OjS
- http://goo.gl/X677Ba
لو محتاج ماتريال أو نماذج امتحانات للايلتس هتلاقيهم هنا : 
- http://goo.gl/udE65I
- http://goo.gl/siiZRZ
- http://goo.gl/WaaT8d
الزتونة أو الكنز أو الحلو 
- http://goo.gl/DqLfD5
ياريت في الاخر بعد ما عملت لايك و شير للبوست و حفظته في مكان امين انك تفتحه الله يكرمك و نتعلم ونفيد نفسنا واهلنا ... الله يرضي عليك ابدأ
Copied : ابراهـيـم عـلـيـبه
اتعلّم ... وانشر علمك .!
فزكاة المال بعض المال وزكاة العلم كل العلم
متخفش على فارق التفوّق .. فأنت متفوق بسيرة مخلّدة ليك بعد الممات .. أنت متفوق بعلم ينتفع به ..!
#علم_ينتفع_به
#زكاة_العلم_نشره
#إتعلم_أونلاين
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك
#ملكش_حجة
#اتعلم_ببلاش
#شير_فى_الخير ( منقول )


----------



## philanthropist (9 يناير 2017)

البوست ده مهم و هيفيدك جداً .. حاول تحتفظ بيه و تقراه كويس لما تكون فاضى.
إحنا عندنا مشاكل كتير فى الترجمة و خصوصاً الناس اللى بتعمل ترجمة من Google .
أغلب الكلام بيكون غلط .. بس في مواقع تانية غير جوجل الترجمة فيها مش حرفية و احسن من جوجل بكتير .
و المواقع أهى .. عيشوا بقاا  .
- http://www.freetranslation.com/
- http://translation2.paralink.com/
- http://www.babelfish.com/
- http://www.worldlingo.com/
- http://www.wordreference.com/
http://www.reverso.net/text_translation.aspx?lang=EN
* و دي كمان مواقع بتصحح Grammer , spelling حلوة بردو لو عندك paragraph و عايز تشوف كتابتك مظبوطة ولا لا .
- http://spellcheckplus.com/
- http://www.onlinecorrection.com/
- http://www.grammarcheck.net/
- https://www.grammarly.com/
و دي مواقع تبحث فيها عن معاني الكلمات و المصطلحات و عن الكلمات اللي ليها نفس المعنى wink و فيهم بردو Idioms , Proverbs wink
- http://www.thesaurus.com/
- http://www.englishdaily626.com/
إعملوا شير و منشن لأصحابكم


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

كورس جديد عن الكلمات الخاصة بامتحان IELTS اسمه
IELTS Vocabulary Booster 
رائع فعلا و بيديك جمل كمان مش كلمات بس.
https://www.mediafire.com/?d4b6js6114f7578
كلمة السر michaelyoussef


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

اجمل و اقوي واشهر دورة ل IELTS Speaking و فعلا لو ذاكرته ممكن تجيب 8 بسهولة و الكورس شامل و مغطي كل شيء و هو كامل بالفيديو و ملفات ال PDF و بيتكلم عن الاخطاء الشائعة و تجنبها و بتشوف ايه الصح و ايه الغلط و ازاي تتكلم و ينفع لاي حد عايز يتعلم ازاي يبدا يتكلم.
الملف مضغوط و تقدر تفك الضغط علي الاندرويد ب RAR و علي ايفون ب izip و علي الويندوز ب winrar ، حجمه 772 ميجا و فيه كل الكورس و مدته 4 ساعات اسم الكورس
Get 7-9 in IELTS Speaking 
https://www.mediafire.com/?c4f4s2jr82s3nnf
ملوش علاقة بالكورس بتاع امس ولكن ممكن تستخدمه معاه علشان تقوي عندك المهارة دي ، كلمة السر michaelyoussef
اتمني الكل يستفيد و ربنا معاكم و مش عايز حد يقولي اخد دورة IELTS فين


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

مش هتحتاج دورة IELTS تاني   ، اقرأ المشاركة
كورس ايلتس كامل (فيديو + ملفات) مدته اكتر من 24 ساعة اسمه
IELTS Band 7+ Complete Prep Course
الكورس مناسب جدا للناس في المستوي المتوسط و العايزين درجة 7 في الامتحان او اكتر طبعا علي حسب شغلهم. محتاج معاه بس كتاب Cambridge IELTS 7 (هرفعه ان شاء الله في نفس الفولدر بتاع الكورس). 
الفيديوهات بتشرح كل شيء فعلا ، مفيش اجمل ولا احلي من كدا.
الكورس حجمه حوالي 3 جيجا و انا ضغطت كل جزء لوحده ببرنامج winrar ، لو انت علي الاندرويد محتاج تنزل برنامج فك الضغط RAR و علي iphone هتنزل برنامج اسمه iZip ، في كلمة سر علي الملفات اسمي بالانجليزي
michaelyoussef
http://www.mediafire.com/?9o7paff3rfba3
ملحوظة لو هتنزلهم علي الموبايل لازم تستخدم google chrome مش المتصفح العادي بتاع الموبايل ، و لازم برنامج فك الضغط زي ما شرحت


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

Speak English like an American
بس وانا بذاكر منه حسيت بالجمود حبه والجو التعليمى بتاع المدارس 
...بس قابلنى بالصدفه الكتاب ده
English for social interaction
عن المصطلحات برده بس لذيذ بالمعنى الحرفى لذيييييذ ودول اول صفحتين منه وكمان اللينك بتاعه اهو &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;

https://drive.google.com/…/0B1O3Kk1y_lLEX3pjX3NQX05HQ…/view…

يلا منشن صحابك وساعدو بعض &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
#English_with_khalifa


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

كيف تطور مهارة الاستماع من البداية؟
شيء مهم جدا خصوصا لو عايز بعد كدا تاخد امتحان زي IELTS مثلا ، الرابط دا فيه اربع كتب معاها الملفات الصوتية بتاعتها و هي كتب صغيرة اوي مثلا 30 صفحة ولا حاجة. 
اعمل الاتي:
1- اسمع الملفات الصوتية بتركيز مرتين الاول
2- اقرا بنفسك الكتاب (30 صفحة مش كتب كتبيرة يعني لا) و طلع كل الكلمات الجديدة عليك و اعرف معناها و كمان انطقها في القاموس
3- اسمع الكتاب تاني و افتحه علشان تشوف بعينك و تسمع باذنك في نفس الوقت
اعمل كدا مرتين مع كل كتاب ، الكتب في الملف هي
A history of Britain
The Romans
Mysteries of the unexplained
My family and other animals
الملف 342 ميجا و مضغوط ببرنامج Winrar ، ممكن تنزل برنامج فك الضغط علي الاندرويد RAR و اعتقد علي الايفون في برده نفس البرنامج عادي
http://www.mediafire.com/…/ListeningUploadedByMichaelYousse…


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

دي Pronunciation workshop كويسة جدا من صفحة Fish English Course : 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist…
الصفحة كمان عاملين تطبيق لتعلم الإنجليزية بيبعت رسايل ليك عن الإنجليزي يوميا ،، اشتركت فيه وعجبنى وهو كويس اووي : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sN_4GhCHdk


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

سلسلة رائعة ومفيدة جدا لتنمية حصيلتك اللغوية من كلمات اللغة الانجليزية، وتدريبك على القراءة و التدريب على مهارة الاستماع والفهم للنصوص باللغة الانجليزية
-
اسم السلسلة
Reading Explorer
-
---
اسم المؤلف
( مجموعة من المؤلفين )
--------
السلسلة التعليمية الاتية تتكون من ستة كتب 
كل كتاب منهم يحتوى على 25 قطعة
text 
مكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية ، فى شكل ملفات بصيغة 
pdf
و مع كل قطعة منهم ملف صوتى 
audio
مدمج فى نفس الملف المقروء بحيث يظهر لك داخل الملف الموجود بصيغة
pdf
أيقونة لتشغيل الصوت ( للاستماع )، حتى يمكنك الاستماع للنص المكتوب بالصوت
--------
يحتوى الكتاب بأجزاؤه الستة على إجمالى 150 قطعة طويلة باللغة الانجليزية تناقش موضوعات متنوعة عامة واجتماعية وثقافية وعلمية مع ملفات الاستماع الخاصة بهم صوتيا
audio files 
------
ستفيدك هذه السلسلة الرائعة من الكتب فى :
-
1 - تزويد حصيلتك اللغوية من كلمات اللغة الانجليزية عن طريق قرائتك للقطع المكتوبة فى هذه الكتب مع ترجمتك وحفظك للكلمات الجديدة عليك
--
2 - تحسين نطقك لكلمات اللغة الانجليزية بشكل سليم ليصبح مثل نطق المتحدثين الاصليين للغة الانجليزية
native speakers
وكذلك تحسين مهارتك على الاستماع والفهم للنصوص التى تسمعها باللغة الانجليزية عن طريق استماعك للنطق الصوتى للقطع والموضوعات الموجودة فى هذه الكتب
------
روابط تحميل الكتب الستة لهذه السلسلة
طريقه التحميل من الموقع
https://goo.gl/NaE1FY
https://goo.gl/7zkjxW
--------------
https://goo.gl/WuEUqo
--------------
https://goo.gl/t19BEH
---------------
https://goo.gl/wNkCXZ
-----------
https://goo.gl/gVUDhw
-----------------
https://goo.gl/E2MssX
---------------
https://goo.gl/AfO7UP
---------------
https://goo.gl/JLBYD3
--------------------
طريقه التحميل من الموقع
https://goo.gl/NaE1FY
يـاســر مــحــمــد الـمــقــدم 
اتعلّم ... وانشر علمك .!
فزكاة المال بعض المال وزكاة العلم كل العلم
متخفش على فارق التفوّق .. فأنت متفوق بسيرة مخلّدة ليك بعد الممات .. أنت متفوق ب علم ينتفع به ..!
شاركنا صفحه علم ينتفع به
#علم_ينتفع_به
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

الموقع دا ممتاز جدا لو قررت أن تكتب "Resume "Cv
http://www.resume2017.net/resume-format-2017/
1- الموقع بيشرح أكتر الأسباب اللى بتخلى ال HR يرفض او يقبل ال Resume 
2- الموقع بيوضحلك ال
the main differences between the common resume formats to write a resume. 
3- الموقع بيديلك details و Samples من ال Formats دي 
4- بعد كدا فى تفاصيل كتير جدا لكل شئ هتكتبه فى ال Resume
--------------------------------
الموقع التانى هو : 
https://app.enhancv.com/onboarding
واللى تقدر من خلاله على ال Resume بشكل مباشر وباحترافية لأنك مجرد ما تدخل عليه مش هتعمل حاجة غير إنك تضيف بياناتك بس والموقع هو اللى هيصمم بنفسه شكل ال Resum
------------------ 
الموقع الثالث: 
http://seirah.com/
وهو شبيه بالموقع اللثانى


----------



## philanthropist (31 مارس 2017)

كتاب اتقان واحتراف اللهجة الأمريكية ...الكتاب مزود بأربع اسطوانات
Mastering the American Accent — Lisa Mojsin [Barron's, 2009]
This book will help non-native speakers of English learn to speak with an American accent. You will learn to produce the standard American accent. Some people also call it "broad-caster English". It's the kind of standard, neutral speech that you hear on CNN and in educated circles. It's a non-regional American accent, meaning that people do not associate the dialect with any particular part of the US. It is the accent most commonly associated with educated people in the American East, Midwest, and West.
جمعنالكم أكتر من بديل للتحميل المباشر :
البديل الأول :
The book ... Pdf
https://vk.com/doc8069473_262647791
CD 1
https://vk.com/doc5855694_263334552
CD 2
https://vk.com/doc5855694_263334572
CD 3
https://vk.com/doc5855694_263334577
CD 4
https://vk.com/doc5855694_263334582
البديل الثاني يخص الأسطوانات على اليوتيوب :
لينك الأسطوانة الأولي من اليوتيوب
https://goo.gl/URSxAq
لينك الأسطوانة الثانية من اليوتيوب
https://goo.gl/sHpbKY
لينك الأسطوانة الثالثة من اليوتيوب
https://goo.gl/LycwNZ
لينك الأسطوانة الرابعة من اليوتيوب :
https://goo.gl/9QvraV
البديل الثالث :
أو لينكات تانية للتحميل :
PDF
http://www.filesuploading.com/do.php…
CD 1
http://www.filesuploading.com/do.php…
CD 2
http://www.filesuploading.com/do.php…
CD 3
http://www.filesuploading.com/do.php…
CD 4
http://www.filesuploading.com/do.php…
رابع بديل لتحميل الكتاب فقط :
http://idt.edu.vn/…/20…/08/Mastering-the-American-Accent.pdf
علم ينتفع به
#علم_ينتفع_به
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_ايديك


----------



## philanthropist (9 يونيو 2017)

Close
مواقع هامة
Tag Photo
Options
Send in Messenger
LikeShow more reactionsCommentShare

علم ينتفع به
Page Liked · April 5, 2016 · Edited · 

لو أنتَ من النوع اللى مش بيحب ينزل من بيته عشان ياخد كورس و بتفضل أنك تذاكر فى البيت أكتر ، أحنا جمعنالكم أهم 17 موقع تذاكر منهم و تبقا برنس زمانك و أنتَ فى البيت 
فى المواقع دى هتلاقى حاجات General يعنى ممكن تلاقى فيها اى كورس انتَ عاوزه ومواقع للـ Marketing مخصوص و مواقع للبرمجة
هنا هتلاقى المواقع الـ General هتلاقى فيها كورسات إنجليزى و أى مجال تانى أنتَ عاوزه : 
1- https://www.udemy.com/
2- www.lynda.com
3- www.Coursera.org
4- https://www.edx.org/
5- alison.com
6- https://www.mooc-list.com/
7- www.Skillhare.com
8- www.edraak.org
9- WWW.Coursmos.com
10- www.Creativelive.com
11- www.rwaq.org
https://www.khanacademy.org/
هنا هتلاقى مواقع للبرمجة :
1- www.Microsoftvirtualacademy.com
2- https://www.codecademy.com/ الموقع ده لبرمجة المواقع 
3- https://www.codeplace.com/ للبرمجة بصفة عامة
4- https://www.udacity.com/للبرمجة بصفة عامة
لو عاوز تذاكر Marketing الـ Website ده هيساعدك جداً 
1- www.hubspot.com
و تابع الموقع ده هتلاقى عليه مقالات كتير فى الـ Marketing 
https://www.quicksprout.com/
لو عندك موقع تانى زوده فى الكومنتات و خلى غيرك يستفيد

المصدر / MBA.Masters Business Academy
#علم_ينتفع_به
#زكاة_العلم_نشره
#إتعلم_أونلاين
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك


----------



## philanthropist (9 يونيو 2017)

لو أنتَ من النوع اللى مش بيحب ينزل من بيته عشان ياخد كورس و بتفضل أنك تذاكر فى البيت أكتر ، أحنا جمعنالكم أهم 17 موقع تذاكر منهم و تبقا برنس زمانك و أنتَ فى البيت 
فى المواقع دى هتلاقى حاجات General يعنى ممكن تلاقى فيها اى كورس انتَ عاوزه ومواقع للـ Marketing مخصوص و مواقع للبرمجة
هنا هتلاقى المواقع الـ General هتلاقى فيها كورسات إنجليزى و أى مجال تانى أنتَ عاوزه : 
1- https://www.udemy.com/
2- www.lynda.com
3- www.Coursera.org
4- https://www.edx.org/
5- alison.com
6- https://www.mooc-list.com/
7- www.Skillhare.com
8- www.edraak.org
9- WWW.Coursmos.com
10- www.Creativelive.com
11- www.rwaq.org
https://www.khanacademy.org/
هنا هتلاقى مواقع للبرمجة :
1- www.Microsoftvirtualacademy.com
2- https://www.codecademy.com/ الموقع ده لبرمجة المواقع 
3- https://www.codeplace.com/ للبرمجة بصفة عامة
4- https://www.udacity.com/للبرمجة بصفة عامة
لو عاوز تذاكر Marketing الـ Website ده هيساعدك جداً 
1- www.hubspot.com
و تابع الموقع ده هتلاقى عليه مقالات كتير فى الـ Marketing 
https://www.quicksprout.com/
لو عندك موقع تانى زوده فى الكومنتات و خلى غيرك يستفيد

المصدر / MBA.Masters Business Academy
#علم_ينتفع_به
#زكاة_العلم_نشره
#إتعلم_أونلاين
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك


----------



## philanthropist (9 يونيو 2017)

Cover Photo, Image may contain: 7 people, people smiling, people standing and outdoor
Update Cover Photo
Marina Shohdy ‎(أميرة الورد)‎Add or change other names
Update InfoView Activity Log3
TimelineAboutFriends812Photos
More
your Profile Photo, Image may contain: 1 person, closeup
Update Profile Picture
StatusPhoto/VideoLive VideoLife Event


What's on your mind?
Friends
Post

Marina Shohdy shared ‎علم ينتفع به‎'s album.
19 hrs · 
Image may contain: screen
No automatic alt text available.
No automatic alt text available.
Image may contain: people sitting
+43
‎علم ينتفع به‎ added 46 new photos to the album: ‎مواقع هامة‎.
June 28, 2016 · 
LikeShow more reactionsCommentShare
3 Ahmad Sublaban, Mohamed Amer and Mahmoud Ahmed
Comments
Marina Shohdy

Write a comment...
اختيار ملفّ

Marina Shohdy shared ‎علم ينتفع به‎'s album.
19 hrs · 
Image may contain: screen
No automatic alt text available.
No automatic alt text available.
Image may contain: people sitting
+43
‎علم ينتفع به‎ added 46 new photos to the album: ‎مواقع هامة‎.
June 28, 2016 · 
LikeShow more reactionsCommentShare
1 Mohamed Amer
Comments
Marina Shohdy

Write a comment...
اختيار ملفّ
See More Recent Stories
Where have you worked in the past?
3 Pending Items
Intro
أسمى مارينا 22 سنة طالبة في كلية التربية قسم انجليزى أحب تعلم اللغات والتدريس والقراءةوكتابة القصص.
Team Leader at ‎أصبوحة 180‎
Studied English-language literature at ‎Ain Shams University جامعة عين شمس‎
Went to EL-Tawfik secondary school
Lives in Shubra al Khaymah
Single
From Cairo, Egypt
Followed by 290 people
Marina Shohdy's photo.
Photos
Image may contain: 3 people, people smiling, people standing and child
Image may contain: text
Image may contain: 1 person
Image may contain: text
Image may contain: text
Image may contain: 1 person, sky and text
Image may contain: 1 person, standing
No automatic alt text available.
Friends · 812

Mona Kanaan
2 new posts

Sara Mohamed
10 new posts

Nancy Hecham
2 new posts

Lamia Salah Eldin

Mostafa Kasem
4 new posts

Nour El Houda Aichouche

جرجس عماد
1 new post

Omar H. Hamada
4 new posts

Hadeel Art
4 new posts
Featured Albums
English (US) · العربية · Français (France) · Espaأ±ol · Português (Brasil)
Privacy · Terms · Advertising · Ad Choices · Cookies · 
More
Facebook © 2017
Close
مواقع هامة
Tag Photo
Options
Send in Messenger
LikeShow more reactionsCommentShare

علم ينتفع به
Page Liked · May 11, 2016 · 

عمرك دخلت على الإنترنت و سألت نفسك أنا عايز إيه من النت ده ؟؟
طب انا عايز اتعلم كذا حاجة و مش عارف مواقع للتعليم ؟؟
طب..طب انا عايز إللي يقولي أبدأ منين ؟؟
......
إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
نكرر تاني إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
نكرر تالت إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
......********************************************************........
دي تجميعة من اكتر من 100 موقع هيفيدك في شغلك وتعليمك و تقريبا هتستفاد من كل موقع موجود هنا ....
1-http://www.worldometers.info/
ده موقع متخصص في جمع بيانات العالم وتحديثها وعرضها للناس كلهم، ده هيفيدك إن كنت صحفي أو باحث ف مفيش غنى ليك عنه.
.....
2-https://app.pluralsight.com/library/
الموقع ده هيفيدك في تعلم حاجة جديدة هتستطيع من خلاله الحصول على دورات تدريبية وتعلم مهارات في مجالات مختلفة، الموقع بيتميز بتصميم رائع وسهولة تصفحه.
3-https://www.futurelearn.com/
الموقع ده هيفيدك في تصفح كورسات اكبر و قاعدة بيانات اعلى و أوسع في كل المجالات الخاصة بالتعليم
4-http://gohighbrow.com/
ده موقع بتعمل فيه إشتراك عادي جدا 
و بتوصلك اجدد و افضل الكورسات العلمية
5-https://coursmos.com/
الموقد ده بيعلمك اي حاجة انت عايز تتعلمها في اقل من 30 دقيقة
6-http://prezi.com/
الموقد ده بيخليك تعمل بريزنتيشن لأي حاجة بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة جدا جدا
7-http://www.noexcuselist.com/
ده يعتبر الارشيف الخاص بمواقع التعليم 
هتلاقي عليه مواقع لتعلم اي حاجة
8-https://www.wevideo.com/
الموقع ده بيخليك قادر على عمل تحريرات على الفيديوهات وهي شغالة على الانترنت
9-https://www.mindmup.com/#m:new
الموقد ده هيفيدك جدا جدا في تنظيم افكارك و تنمية ذهنك
10-https://www.class/-central.com/
ده موقع بيوفرلك قاعدة كورسات كبيرة جدا من مواقع عالمية وجامعات عالمية
11-https://www.mendeley.com/
موقع لا غنى عنه بالنسبة للطلاب والباحثين حيث سيساعدهم في إدارة وتنظيم بحوثهم، كما يمكنهم من العثور على مستجدات الأبحاث في تخصص معين.
12-https://breachalarm.com/
الموقد ده بيباعدك في معرفة ما إذا كان إيميلك مخترق او لا 
وكمان بيرسل اشعارات ليك لو حد حاول اختراق ايميلاتك....
13-https://www.quora.com/
الموقع الشهير المتخصص في طرح الأسئلة والإجابات عنها من قبل الجمهور.
14-https://www.canva.com/
ده موقع اجمل وأبسط من الفوتوشوب و بيخليك قادر على اضافة تحريرات و مؤثرات على الصور بسهولة وببساطة..
15-https://www.watch2gether.com/
وقع يقدم لك خدمة فريدة، يجعلك تستمتع مع أصدقائك على الإنترنت في مشاهدة الفيديوهات والأفلام في نفس اللحظة وكأنكم مجتمعون في قاعة سينما.
16-http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningeng…/course/lower-intermediate…
خاص بتعلم أي لغة محتاجها مع موقع البي بي سي بشكل احترافي..
.
17-http://livemocha.com/
موقع خاص بتعلم اللغات
18-https://www.busuu.com/enc/
لتعلم أي لغة تتطلب التواصل والممارسة هذا الموقع يضم مجتمعات لتعلم اللغات
19-http://www.360riyadh.com/360/video/haram/index.html
الموقع ده جميل جدا هياخدك في جولة في السعودية وكأنك انت اللي متحكم في اي حاجة وكل حاجة
20-http://www.entrepreneur.com/
دليلك الشامل للتجارة وريادة الأعمال.
21-http://blog.priceonomics.com/
دي مدونة خاصة ب ريادة الأعمال هتلاقي الكثير من النصائح الثمينة لإنشاء شركتك وزيادة كفاءة نشاطها.
22-http://creativetimereports.org/
نك للتقارير المرئية حول مجموعة من الظواهر والأحداث.
23-http://www.thisiscolossal.com/
موقع يضم صورًا فنية معبرة للغاية تختزن داخلها أفكارًا وإبداعًا.
24-https://atavist.com/
موقع يسهل عليك بناء قصص مصورة بسهولة ونشرها على الإنترنت.
25-https://www.7cups.com/
يتيح لك الموقع طلب مساعدة شخصية من مدربين وخبراء في كل المجالات.
26-https://syncthing.net/
تسمح لك الخدمة بمشاركة شاشة الكمبيوتر الشخصي الخاص بيك مع الأصدقاء وبكدا يمكنك مزامنة العمل على ملفاتك مع أفراد بعيدين عنك.
27-https://mega.nz/
وفر لك الموقع مساحة تخزين لملفاتك تعادل 50 جيجابايت مجانا.
28-https://infogr.am/
اصنع تصاميمك المبدعة بنفسك من موقع الإنفوغراف ده
29-http://www.picmonkey.com/
موقع مجاني لتعديل الصور بطريقة أسرع وأسهل.
.....
30-http://www.investopedia.com/
الموقع يقدم لك كل ما تحتاجه لإدارة شركتك وأموالك وطريقة الاستثمار الفعالة وغيرها من الدروس...
31-http://www.instructables.com/
موقع خاص باستغلال الأشياء لصنع أدوات معينة، بيقدم لك الإرشادات خطوة خطوة لبناء أي شيء تتخيله.
32-http://unplugthetv.com/http:/
هذا الموقع سيتكفل بانتقاء الفيديوهات المفيدة فقط لك.
33-www.lumosity.com/
اكتشف مجموعة من الألعاب الذكية والألغاز على هذا الموقع...
34-http://www.theawl.com/
يوفر كتابات جميلة جدا في مختلف المواضيع الثقافية واليومية.
....
35-http://www.hindawi.org/
قدم ترجمات وكتابات ورصينة متنوعة التخصصات، كما يتيح تحميل الكثير من الكتب المنتقاة في مختلف المجالات.....
36-http://raqeb.co/
متخصص في ترجمة المقالات والأبحاث التي تعدها كبريات الجرائد ومراكز البحث العالمية.....
37-https://preyproject.com/
خدمة تساعدك في البحث عن جهازك الحاسوب أو الهاتف المفقود.
..
38-http://connectedresearchers.com/online-tools-for-
researchers/
يقدم جميع الخدمات المتعلقة بالباحثين ...
39-http://educad.me/
تعلم منهجية البحث العلمي.
....
40-http://learni.st/
يحتوي الموقع على مقالات ودروس متلفزة من مختلف الخبراء.....
....
41-http://sci/-hub.org/
إن وجدت ورقة بحثية قيمة لكنها مدفوعة انسخ رابطها وضعه داخل هذا الموقع لتحصل عليها مجانا.
42-http://www.polishmywriting.com/
تجنب الأخطاء اللغوية في كتابتك.....
43-https://dictation.io/
موقع يحول الكلام إلى كتابة بشكل مباشر.
44-https://curious.com/
دروس فيديو مجانية لتحسين مهاراتك المهنية.
...
45-https://www.creativelive.com/
يقدم الموقع دورات إبداعية من خبراء عالميين مجانا....
....
46-https://courses.platzi.com/
دروس في التسويق والبرمجة والتصميم يوفرها الموقع.
.....
47-https://dash.generalassemb.ly/
الموقع الأفضل لتعلم إنشاء المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت.
....
48-http://guides.co/
دليل متكامل ينير لك الطريق في مجالات متعددة تختارها عبر الموقع.
49-https://snapguide.com/
يشبه سابقه غير أنه يمتد ليشمل مجالات كثيرة حيث يعرفك بطريقة القيام ببناء أشياء عديدة.
50-https://pianu.com/
تعلم العزف على البيانو بطريقة تفاعلية.
51-http://blog.longreads.com/…/hygge-the-dark-side-of-danish-…/
تحليلات وكتابات طويلة ومعمقة....
.....
52-https://openlibrary.org/
موقع لتحميل الكتب مجانا.
53-http://audiobookbay.me/
موقع لتحميل الكتب الصوتية
....
54-https://docs.google.com/********/u/0/?showDriveBanner=true#
لتحرير مستنداتك على الإنترنت مباشرة.
.....
55-http://www.keepmeout.com/en/create/
مفيد جدا في إدارة الوقت على الانترنت..
56-https://www.visualcv.com/
يفيدك جدا في كتابة سيرة ذاتية بشكل جذاب ومبدع
.
57-http://www.mywifirouter.me/
يتيح لك مشاركة الانترنت مع اصدقائك...
58-http://get.yousician.com/
يعلمك الموسبقى على الجيتار00
59-http://coursaty.me/
دي منصة تعليمية شاملة لكل الكورسات
60-https://www.springboard.com/
يمكنك العثور على دورات ودروس في أي مجال تتخيله فقط ادخل لمحرك البحث الخاص بالدورات هذا.
61-http://socialfixer.com/download.html
تمكنك الخدمة من إدارة صفحتك الفايسبوكية بكفاءة، حيث يمكنك حذف ما لا ترغب فيه.
62-https://chrome.google.com/…/nlipoenfbbikpbjkfpfillcgkoblgpmj
ستطيع بفضل هذه الخدمة أخذ صورة لصفحة أو جزء منها، مثلما تتيح لك الخدمة التعديل عليها ونشرها.
63-https://bitlysupport.desk.com/…/por…/articles/2120973-tools…
خاص باختصار المواقع
64-https://www.languagetool.org/
موقع يمكنك من التحقق من الأخطاء اللغوية حيث يشمل عشرين لغة.
65-http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/create.html
احصل على التقويم الخاص ببلدك بما في ذلك أيام العطل والأعياد وحمله.
66-https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-resize-split-
screen-l/bkpenclhmiealbebdopglffmfdiilejc
تحكم في طريقة عرض التبويبات التي تفتحها عموديا أو أفقيا أو غير ذلك.
67-http://0install.net/install-linux.html
تتيح لك الخدمة بتجربة الإضافات دون تثبيتها على حاسوبك.
68-http://********aryheaven.com/
شاهد مئات الأفلام الوثائقية هنا.
69-http://top********aryfilms.com/
مزيد من الأفلام الوثائقية المنتقاة.
70-https://soundcloud.com/stream
اسمع موسيقى
71-https://archive.org/
أرشيف الإنترنت سيجعلك تصل إلى كل المواد القديمة المنشورة على الشبكة حتى لو تم حذفها على صفحاتها الأصلية.
72-https://www.languagetool.org/
موقع يمكنك من التحقق من الأخطاء اللغوية حيث يشمل عشرين لغة.
73-http://www.retailmenot.com/
قبل أن تشتري شيئا على الإنترنت ابحث عن الكوبونات المناسبة في هذا الموقع لتخفيض السعر.
74-https://color.adobe.com/
إذا كنت أو كنتِ من هواة الألوان والديكور فهذا الموقع يناسبك.
75-http://www.accountkiller.com/en/
لحذف أحد حساباتك الاجتماعية على شبكة الإنترنت بشكل نهائي استعمل هذا الموقع.
76-https://inkscape.org/en/
لهواة الرسم.
77-https://justgetflux.com/
خدمة تضبط الإضاءة وسطوع الشاشة تلقائيا حسب التوقيت.
78-http://www.buzzfeed.com/
أحد أكثر المواقع الإلكترونية الإعلامية تميزا على شبكة الإنترنت.
79-http://powerinbox.com/
ذا كنت تعاني من الرسائل المزعجة والإخطارات المتكررة فيمكنك بواسطة هذه الأداة إلغاء اشتراكاتك ببساطة.
80-http://www.homestyler.com/
قم بتصميم بيت أحلامك بنفسك وضع الديكور المناسب له فقط على هذا الموقع.
81-http://youtube/-trends.blogspot.com.eg/
تعرف على الفيديوهات الأكثر مشاهدة على اليوتوب في الفترة الحديثة.
82-https://www.brainpickings.org/
متع عقلك يامعلم هنا.....
83-https://www.edsurge.com/
خاص بالطلاب
84-http://stand.org/
خاص بالتلاميذ والأطفال.
85-http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=%2Fsmart-new
موقع يقدم آخر الأخبار العلمية ومستجدات الأبحاث في مجالات مختلفة.
86-http://www.wordhippo.com/
خاص بتعلم اي لغة بطريقة عرض سهلة وبسييطة...
87-https://acapela/-box.com/AcaBox/index.php
الموقع ده خاص بتحويل اي كلام انت كاتبه الي مقاطع صوتية
88-https://chrome.google.com/…/ihmgiclibbndffejedjimfjmfoabpck…
يتيح لك ترجمة اي نص بسرعة وسهولة
89-https://resistsurveillance.org/
بواسطة هذا البرنامج المجاني تستطيع عمل مسح لجهاز الحاسوب لرصد أي اختراق أو محاولات تجسس وإزالتها.
90-http://www.onearth.org/
موقع جيد في مجال البيئة والمناخ.
91-http://www.chacha.com/
موقع مخصص للأسئلة والأجوبة.
92-http://www.arabictorrent.net/
موقع تورنت عربي يمكنك من تحميل أفلام مترجمة وبجودة عالية.
93-http://numberz.org/
إحصائيات الاسهم في السوق السعودية ....
94-https://sso.gonitro.com/login?
redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nitrocloud.com%2Flogin%3Ftarget%3D%252F********s%252Fmy-********s
يمكنك تحويل ملفات pdf إلى صيغة وورد بسهولة.
95-http://vocaroo.com/
موقع لتسجيل الصوت.
96-http://www.airpano.com/
الموقع ده هيخليك تسافر اي مكان و انت قاعد في مكانك على كرسيك وفي ايديك كوباية النسكافيه المشبرة يامعلم..
97-http://www.stumbleupon.com/
دليلك لأفضل المواقع في مختلف المجالات
98-http://www.onlineconversion.com/
عايز تحول اي حاجة انت عايزها لأي حاجة انت عايزها (إيه الهبل ده ^ـ^)
99-http://fetching.io/
إن تذكرت معلومة قيمة لكنك نسيت عنوانها، فلا تقلق هذا المحرك سيبحث لك عن المعلومة في الصفحات التي قمت بزيارتها سابقا.
100-https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/
موقع وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية، يحتوي على معلومات دقيقة وتفصيلية متاحة للعموم حول كل بلدان العالم.
101-http://yts.re/
خاص بتحميل الأفلام بصيغة عالية
102-https://open.hpi.de/
منصة تعلمية توفر لك مواد تعليمية في كل شيء 
103-https://goo.gl/
مختصر الروابط للمواقع
104-http://www.shazam.com/
ابحث عن الاغنية بالموسيقى الخاصة بها ....
105-http://www.higherperspectives.com/
مقالات علمية و ثقافية خاصة بكل شيئ
106-http://www.wikihow.com/Main-Page
فقط إسأل أي سؤال يخطر على بالك 
و الموقع هيجاوبك 
107-http://creativecommons.org/
مواضيع علمية شيقة و مثيرة هتلاقيها في الموقع ده

*********************************************************************
طب لو أنا عايز مواقع كورسات علشان أبدأ بقى ؟؟
...
من أشهر مواقع الكورسات :
1-https://www.edx.org/
2-https://www.coursera.org/
3-https://coursmos.com/
4-http://gohighbrow.com/
5-https://www.skillshare.com/
6-https://curious.com/
7-https://www.lynda.com/
8-https://www.creativelive.com/
9-https://www.udemy.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
طب أنت مجبتش سيرة البرمجة في الموضوع .....
....
-لأ ياعم انا مش ناسي والله
..
خد مواقع لتعليم اي لغة برمجة انت عايزها:
1-http://www.codecademy.com/
2-https://stuk.io/
3-https://www.udacity.com/
4-https://courses.platzi.com/
5-https://www.sitepoint.com/premium/
6-https://www.codeschool.com/
7-https://www.thinkful.com/
8-https://code.org/
9-https://www.baserails.com/
10-https://teamtreehouse.com/
11-https://onemonth.com/
12-https://dash.generalassemb.ly/
..............................................................................................................................................................
عايز تتعلم إزاي تتعلم كيفية التعامل مع قواعد البيانات 
-خد عندك يا صاحبي ^ـ^
شوية مواقع عنب في تعلم قواعد البيانات
1-https://www.datacamp.com/
2-https://www.dataquest.io/
3-http://datamonkey.pro/
4-https://mva.microsoft.com/
***********
عايز تتعلم لغة 
-اه عايز اتعلم لغة 
*خد عندك مواقع جميلة جدا في تعليم اي لغة
1-https://www.duolingo.com/
2-https://lingvist.io/
3-https://www.busuu.com/enc/
4-https://www.memrise.com/
...........................
طب انا خلصت ده كله و عايز مواقع تثقيفية ياعم 
-خلاص .طلبك عندي 
شوية مواقع زي الفل :
1-http://ed.ted.com/
2-https://www.khanacademy.org/
3-http://guides.co/
4-https://squareknot.com/search/projects
5-http://learni.st/
6-http://getprismatic.com/news/

ITP Academy
#علم_ينتفع_به
#زكاة_العلم_نشره
#إتعلم_أونلاين
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك 
#ملكش_حجة 
شاركنا صفحة علم ينتفع به


----------



## philanthropist (9 يونيو 2017)

عمرك دخلت على الإنترنت و سألت نفسك أنا عايز إيه من النت ده ؟؟
طب انا عايز اتعلم كذا حاجة و مش عارف مواقع للتعليم ؟؟
طب..طب انا عايز إللي يقولي أبدأ منين ؟؟
......
إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
نكرر تاني إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
نكرر تالت إحفظ البوست ده عندك علشان هتحتاجه بعدين 
......********************************************************........
دي تجميعة من اكتر من 100 موقع هيفيدك في شغلك وتعليمك و تقريبا هتستفاد من كل موقع موجود هنا ....
1-http://www.worldometers.info/
ده موقع متخصص في جمع بيانات العالم وتحديثها وعرضها للناس كلهم، ده هيفيدك إن كنت صحفي أو باحث ف مفيش غنى ليك عنه.
.....
2-https://app.pluralsight.com/library/
الموقع ده هيفيدك في تعلم حاجة جديدة هتستطيع من خلاله الحصول على دورات تدريبية وتعلم مهارات في مجالات مختلفة، الموقع بيتميز بتصميم رائع وسهولة تصفحه.
3-https://www.futurelearn.com/
الموقع ده هيفيدك في تصفح كورسات اكبر و قاعدة بيانات اعلى و أوسع في كل المجالات الخاصة بالتعليم
4-http://gohighbrow.com/
ده موقع بتعمل فيه إشتراك عادي جدا 
و بتوصلك اجدد و افضل الكورسات العلمية
5-https://coursmos.com/
الموقد ده بيعلمك اي حاجة انت عايز تتعلمها في اقل من 30 دقيقة
6-http://prezi.com/
الموقد ده بيخليك تعمل بريزنتيشن لأي حاجة بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة جدا جدا
7-http://www.noexcuselist.com/
ده يعتبر الارشيف الخاص بمواقع التعليم 
هتلاقي عليه مواقع لتعلم اي حاجة
8-https://www.wevideo.com/
الموقع ده بيخليك قادر على عمل تحريرات على الفيديوهات وهي شغالة على الانترنت
9-https://www.mindmup.com/#m:new
الموقد ده هيفيدك جدا جدا في تنظيم افكارك و تنمية ذهنك
10-https://www.class/-central.com/
ده موقع بيوفرلك قاعدة كورسات كبيرة جدا من مواقع عالمية وجامعات عالمية
11-https://www.mendeley.com/
موقع لا غنى عنه بالنسبة للطلاب والباحثين حيث سيساعدهم في إدارة وتنظيم بحوثهم، كما يمكنهم من العثور على مستجدات الأبحاث في تخصص معين.
12-https://breachalarm.com/
الموقد ده بيباعدك في معرفة ما إذا كان إيميلك مخترق او لا 
وكمان بيرسل اشعارات ليك لو حد حاول اختراق ايميلاتك....
13-https://www.quora.com/
الموقع الشهير المتخصص في طرح الأسئلة والإجابات عنها من قبل الجمهور.
14-https://www.canva.com/
ده موقع اجمل وأبسط من الفوتوشوب و بيخليك قادر على اضافة تحريرات و مؤثرات على الصور بسهولة وببساطة..
15-https://www.watch2gether.com/
وقع يقدم لك خدمة فريدة، يجعلك تستمتع مع أصدقائك على الإنترنت في مشاهدة الفيديوهات والأفلام في نفس اللحظة وكأنكم مجتمعون في قاعة سينما.
16-http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningeng…/course/lower-intermediate…
خاص بتعلم أي لغة محتاجها مع موقع البي بي سي بشكل احترافي..
.
17-http://livemocha.com/
موقع خاص بتعلم اللغات
18-https://www.busuu.com/enc/
لتعلم أي لغة تتطلب التواصل والممارسة هذا الموقع يضم مجتمعات لتعلم اللغات
19-http://www.360riyadh.com/360/video/haram/index.html
الموقع ده جميل جدا هياخدك في جولة في السعودية وكأنك انت اللي متحكم في اي حاجة وكل حاجة
20-http://www.entrepreneur.com/
دليلك الشامل للتجارة وريادة الأعمال.
21-http://blog.priceonomics.com/
دي مدونة خاصة ب ريادة الأعمال هتلاقي الكثير من النصائح الثمينة لإنشاء شركتك وزيادة كفاءة نشاطها.
22-http://creativetimereports.org/
نك للتقارير المرئية حول مجموعة من الظواهر والأحداث.
23-http://www.thisiscolossal.com/
موقع يضم صورًا فنية معبرة للغاية تختزن داخلها أفكارًا وإبداعًا.
24-https://atavist.com/
موقع يسهل عليك بناء قصص مصورة بسهولة ونشرها على الإنترنت.
25-https://www.7cups.com/
يتيح لك الموقع طلب مساعدة شخصية من مدربين وخبراء في كل المجالات.
26-https://syncthing.net/
تسمح لك الخدمة بمشاركة شاشة الكمبيوتر الشخصي الخاص بيك مع الأصدقاء وبكدا يمكنك مزامنة العمل على ملفاتك مع أفراد بعيدين عنك.
27-https://mega.nz/
وفر لك الموقع مساحة تخزين لملفاتك تعادل 50 جيجابايت مجانا.
28-https://infogr.am/
اصنع تصاميمك المبدعة بنفسك من موقع الإنفوغراف ده
29-http://www.picmonkey.com/
موقع مجاني لتعديل الصور بطريقة أسرع وأسهل.
.....
30-http://www.investopedia.com/
الموقع يقدم لك كل ما تحتاجه لإدارة شركتك وأموالك وطريقة الاستثمار الفعالة وغيرها من الدروس...
31-http://www.instructables.com/
موقع خاص باستغلال الأشياء لصنع أدوات معينة، بيقدم لك الإرشادات خطوة خطوة لبناء أي شيء تتخيله.
32-http://unplugthetv.com/http:/
هذا الموقع سيتكفل بانتقاء الفيديوهات المفيدة فقط لك.
33-www.lumosity.com/
اكتشف مجموعة من الألعاب الذكية والألغاز على هذا الموقع...
34-http://www.theawl.com/
يوفر كتابات جميلة جدا في مختلف المواضيع الثقافية واليومية.
....
35-http://www.hindawi.org/
قدم ترجمات وكتابات ورصينة متنوعة التخصصات، كما يتيح تحميل الكثير من الكتب المنتقاة في مختلف المجالات.....
36-http://raqeb.co/
متخصص في ترجمة المقالات والأبحاث التي تعدها كبريات الجرائد ومراكز البحث العالمية.....
37-https://preyproject.com/
خدمة تساعدك في البحث عن جهازك الحاسوب أو الهاتف المفقود.
..
38-http://connectedresearchers.com/online-tools-for-
researchers/
يقدم جميع الخدمات المتعلقة بالباحثين ...
39-http://educad.me/
تعلم منهجية البحث العلمي.
....
40-http://learni.st/
يحتوي الموقع على مقالات ودروس متلفزة من مختلف الخبراء.....
....
41-http://sci/-hub.org/
إن وجدت ورقة بحثية قيمة لكنها مدفوعة انسخ رابطها وضعه داخل هذا الموقع لتحصل عليها مجانا.
42-http://www.polishmywriting.com/
تجنب الأخطاء اللغوية في كتابتك.....
43-https://dictation.io/
موقع يحول الكلام إلى كتابة بشكل مباشر.
44-https://curious.com/
دروس فيديو مجانية لتحسين مهاراتك المهنية.
...
45-https://www.creativelive.com/
يقدم الموقع دورات إبداعية من خبراء عالميين مجانا....
....
46-https://courses.platzi.com/
دروس في التسويق والبرمجة والتصميم يوفرها الموقع.
.....
47-https://dash.generalassemb.ly/
الموقع الأفضل لتعلم إنشاء المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت.
....
48-http://guides.co/
دليل متكامل ينير لك الطريق في مجالات متعددة تختارها عبر الموقع.
49-https://snapguide.com/
يشبه سابقه غير أنه يمتد ليشمل مجالات كثيرة حيث يعرفك بطريقة القيام ببناء أشياء عديدة.
50-https://pianu.com/
تعلم العزف على البيانو بطريقة تفاعلية.
51-http://blog.longreads.com/…/hygge-the-dark-side-of-danish-…/
تحليلات وكتابات طويلة ومعمقة....
.....
52-https://openlibrary.org/
موقع لتحميل الكتب مجانا.
53-http://audiobookbay.me/
موقع لتحميل الكتب الصوتية
....
54-https://docs.google.com/********/u/0/?showDriveBanner=true#
لتحرير مستنداتك على الإنترنت مباشرة.
.....
55-http://www.keepmeout.com/en/create/
مفيد جدا في إدارة الوقت على الانترنت..
56-https://www.visualcv.com/
يفيدك جدا في كتابة سيرة ذاتية بشكل جذاب ومبدع
.
57-http://www.mywifirouter.me/
يتيح لك مشاركة الانترنت مع اصدقائك...
58-http://get.yousician.com/
يعلمك الموسبقى على الجيتار00
59-http://coursaty.me/
دي منصة تعليمية شاملة لكل الكورسات
60-https://www.springboard.com/
يمكنك العثور على دورات ودروس في أي مجال تتخيله فقط ادخل لمحرك البحث الخاص بالدورات هذا.
61-http://socialfixer.com/download.html
تمكنك الخدمة من إدارة صفحتك الفايسبوكية بكفاءة، حيث يمكنك حذف ما لا ترغب فيه.
62-https://chrome.google.com/…/nlipoenfbbikpbjkfpfillcgkoblgpmj
ستطيع بفضل هذه الخدمة أخذ صورة لصفحة أو جزء منها، مثلما تتيح لك الخدمة التعديل عليها ونشرها.
63-https://bitlysupport.desk.com/…/por…/articles/2120973-tools…
خاص باختصار المواقع
64-https://www.languagetool.org/
موقع يمكنك من التحقق من الأخطاء اللغوية حيث يشمل عشرين لغة.
65-http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/create.html
احصل على التقويم الخاص ببلدك بما في ذلك أيام العطل والأعياد وحمله.
66-https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-resize-split-
screen-l/bkpenclhmiealbebdopglffmfdiilejc
تحكم في طريقة عرض التبويبات التي تفتحها عموديا أو أفقيا أو غير ذلك.
67-http://0install.net/install-linux.html
تتيح لك الخدمة بتجربة الإضافات دون تثبيتها على حاسوبك.
68-http://********aryheaven.com/
شاهد مئات الأفلام الوثائقية هنا.
69-http://top********aryfilms.com/
مزيد من الأفلام الوثائقية المنتقاة.
70-https://soundcloud.com/stream
اسمع موسيقى
71-https://archive.org/
أرشيف الإنترنت سيجعلك تصل إلى كل المواد القديمة المنشورة على الشبكة حتى لو تم حذفها على صفحاتها الأصلية.
72-https://www.languagetool.org/
موقع يمكنك من التحقق من الأخطاء اللغوية حيث يشمل عشرين لغة.
73-http://www.retailmenot.com/
قبل أن تشتري شيئا على الإنترنت ابحث عن الكوبونات المناسبة في هذا الموقع لتخفيض السعر.
74-https://color.adobe.com/
إذا كنت أو كنتِ من هواة الألوان والديكور فهذا الموقع يناسبك.
75-http://www.accountkiller.com/en/
لحذف أحد حساباتك الاجتماعية على شبكة الإنترنت بشكل نهائي استعمل هذا الموقع.
76-https://inkscape.org/en/
لهواة الرسم.
77-https://justgetflux.com/
خدمة تضبط الإضاءة وسطوع الشاشة تلقائيا حسب التوقيت.
78-http://www.buzzfeed.com/
أحد أكثر المواقع الإلكترونية الإعلامية تميزا على شبكة الإنترنت.
79-http://powerinbox.com/
ذا كنت تعاني من الرسائل المزعجة والإخطارات المتكررة فيمكنك بواسطة هذه الأداة إلغاء اشتراكاتك ببساطة.
80-http://www.homestyler.com/
قم بتصميم بيت أحلامك بنفسك وضع الديكور المناسب له فقط على هذا الموقع.
81-http://youtube/-trends.blogspot.com.eg/
تعرف على الفيديوهات الأكثر مشاهدة على اليوتوب في الفترة الحديثة.
82-https://www.brainpickings.org/
متع عقلك يامعلم هنا.....
83-https://www.edsurge.com/
خاص بالطلاب
84-http://stand.org/
خاص بالتلاميذ والأطفال.
85-http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=%2Fsmart-new
موقع يقدم آخر الأخبار العلمية ومستجدات الأبحاث في مجالات مختلفة.
86-http://www.wordhippo.com/
خاص بتعلم اي لغة بطريقة عرض سهلة وبسييطة...
87-https://acapela/-box.com/AcaBox/index.php
الموقع ده خاص بتحويل اي كلام انت كاتبه الي مقاطع صوتية
88-https://chrome.google.com/…/ihmgiclibbndffejedjimfjmfoabpck…
يتيح لك ترجمة اي نص بسرعة وسهولة
89-https://resistsurveillance.org/
بواسطة هذا البرنامج المجاني تستطيع عمل مسح لجهاز الحاسوب لرصد أي اختراق أو محاولات تجسس وإزالتها.
90-http://www.onearth.org/
موقع جيد في مجال البيئة والمناخ.
91-http://www.chacha.com/
موقع مخصص للأسئلة والأجوبة.
92-http://www.arabictorrent.net/
موقع تورنت عربي يمكنك من تحميل أفلام مترجمة وبجودة عالية.
93-http://numberz.org/
إحصائيات الاسهم في السوق السعودية ....
94-https://sso.gonitro.com/login?
redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nitrocloud.com%2Flogin%3Ftarget%3D%252F********s%252Fmy-********s
يمكنك تحويل ملفات pdf إلى صيغة وورد بسهولة.
95-http://vocaroo.com/
موقع لتسجيل الصوت.
96-http://www.airpano.com/
الموقع ده هيخليك تسافر اي مكان و انت قاعد في مكانك على كرسيك وفي ايديك كوباية النسكافيه المشبرة يامعلم..
97-http://www.stumbleupon.com/
دليلك لأفضل المواقع في مختلف المجالات
98-http://www.onlineconversion.com/
عايز تحول اي حاجة انت عايزها لأي حاجة انت عايزها (إيه الهبل ده ^ـ^)
99-http://fetching.io/
إن تذكرت معلومة قيمة لكنك نسيت عنوانها، فلا تقلق هذا المحرك سيبحث لك عن المعلومة في الصفحات التي قمت بزيارتها سابقا.
100-https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/
موقع وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية، يحتوي على معلومات دقيقة وتفصيلية متاحة للعموم حول كل بلدان العالم.
101-http://yts.re/
خاص بتحميل الأفلام بصيغة عالية
102-https://open.hpi.de/
منصة تعلمية توفر لك مواد تعليمية في كل شيء 
103-https://goo.gl/
مختصر الروابط للمواقع
104-http://www.shazam.com/
ابحث عن الاغنية بالموسيقى الخاصة بها ....
105-http://www.higherperspectives.com/
مقالات علمية و ثقافية خاصة بكل شيئ
106-http://www.wikihow.com/Main-Page
فقط إسأل أي سؤال يخطر على بالك 
و الموقع هيجاوبك 
107-http://creativecommons.org/
مواضيع علمية شيقة و مثيرة هتلاقيها في الموقع ده

*********************************************************************
طب لو أنا عايز مواقع كورسات علشان أبدأ بقى ؟؟
...
من أشهر مواقع الكورسات :
1-https://www.edx.org/
2-https://www.coursera.org/
3-https://coursmos.com/
4-http://gohighbrow.com/
5-https://www.skillshare.com/
6-https://curious.com/
7-https://www.lynda.com/
8-https://www.creativelive.com/
9-https://www.udemy.com/
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
طب أنت مجبتش سيرة البرمجة في الموضوع .....
....
-لأ ياعم انا مش ناسي والله
..
خد مواقع لتعليم اي لغة برمجة انت عايزها:
1-http://www.codecademy.com/
2-https://stuk.io/
3-https://www.udacity.com/
4-https://courses.platzi.com/
5-https://www.sitepoint.com/premium/
6-https://www.codeschool.com/
7-https://www.thinkful.com/
8-https://code.org/
9-https://www.baserails.com/
10-https://teamtreehouse.com/
11-https://onemonth.com/
12-https://dash.generalassemb.ly/
..............................................................................................................................................................
عايز تتعلم إزاي تتعلم كيفية التعامل مع قواعد البيانات 
-خد عندك يا صاحبي ^ـ^
شوية مواقع عنب في تعلم قواعد البيانات
1-https://www.datacamp.com/
2-https://www.dataquest.io/
3-http://datamonkey.pro/
4-https://mva.microsoft.com/
***********
عايز تتعلم لغة 
-اه عايز اتعلم لغة 
*خد عندك مواقع جميلة جدا في تعليم اي لغة
1-https://www.duolingo.com/
2-https://lingvist.io/
3-https://www.busuu.com/enc/
4-https://www.memrise.com/
...........................
طب انا خلصت ده كله و عايز مواقع تثقيفية ياعم 
-خلاص .طلبك عندي 
شوية مواقع زي الفل :
1-http://ed.ted.com/
2-https://www.khanacademy.org/
3-http://guides.co/
4-https://squareknot.com/search/projects
5-http://learni.st/
6-http://getprismatic.com/news/

ITP Academy
#علم_ينتفع_به
#زكاة_العلم_نشره
#إتعلم_أونلاين
#تعلم_المعرفة_بين_يديك 
#ملكش_حجة 
شاركنا صفحة علم ينتفع به  [/SIZE]


----------

